# Sticky  Thanks for the Dance - Tributes/Condolences



## Vicky Trainor

There are times that we all have or will face with our beloved retrievers that causes our hearts to ache with the pain of loss. Many who have not shared this special bond with a dog won't understand why we grieve as if we have lost a child, a best friend, a dearest companion. But those of us who have experienced this pain do understand.

If you have a favorite tribute or condolence poem that has brought comfort to you, please share it with us.

Vicky


----------



## Vicky Trainor

A Living Love 

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will 
always remember.... 

The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your 
young new friend. 
You may have spent weeks deciding on a litter. You may have asked 
numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a 
breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen 
that silly looking mutt in a shelter--simply because something in its 
eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and 
watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front 
room--and when you feel it brush against you for the first time--it 
instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the 
many years to come. 

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. 
It will be a day like any other. 
Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will 
look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You 
will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will 
see sleep when you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your 
friend's diet--and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may 
feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming 
emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until 
the third day finally arrives. 

And on this day--if your friend and God have not decided for you, then 
you will be faced with making a decision of your own--on behalf of 
your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest 
Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you--you will 
feel as alone as a single star in the dark night. 

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as 
they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your 
circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or 
comfort you. 

But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the 
many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul--a bit smaller in size 
than your own--seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely 
days to come. 

And at moments when you least expect anything out of the ordinary to 
happen, you may feel something brush against your leg--very very 
lightly. 

And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend 
used to lay--you will remember those three significant days. The 
memory will most likely to be painful, and leave an ache in your 
heart--As time passes the ache will come and go as if it has a life of 
its own. 
You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you 
reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. 
Either way, it will still be an ache. 

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when--along with the 
memory of your pet--and piercing through the heaviness in your 
heart--there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will 
be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have 
loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living 
Love--like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals 
have wilted, this Love will remain and grow--and be there for us to 
remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave 
us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we 
live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, 
perhaps to join our Beloved Pets--it is a Love we will always possess. 

(by Martin Scot Kosins)

Submitted by Aussie


----------



## Vicky Trainor

THE LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT OF AN EXTREMELY DISTINGUISHED DOG

I, Chelsea, because of the burden of my illness and realizing the end of my life is near, do hereby bury my Last Will and Testament in the mind of my Master. She will not know it is there until after I am dead. Then, remembering me in her loneliness, she will suddenly know of this testament, and I ask her to inscribe it as a memorial to me.

I have little in the way of material things to leave. Dogs are wiser than men. They do not set great store upon things. They do not waste their days hoarding property. They do not ruin their sleep worrying about how to keep the objects they have not. There is nothing of value I have to bequeath except my love and my faith. These I leave to all those who have loved me, to my Master, Vicky, who I know will mourn me the most, to my companion, Will, but if I should list all those who have loved me, it would force my Master to write a book. Perhaps it is vain of me to boast when I am so near death, which returns all beasts and vanities to dust, but I have always been an extremely exceptional dog.

I ask my Master to remember me always but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to her in time of sorrow and a reason for added joy in her happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause her pain. Let her remember that, while no dog ever had a happier life, I have now grown ill and pained. I should not want my pride to sink to a bewildered humiliation. It is time for me to say "good-bye". It will sorrow me to leave her but not sorrow me to die. Dogs do not fear death as men do. We accept it as part of life, not as something alien and terrible which destroys life. What will come to me after death? I will be in a place where one is always young; where I will someday be joined by companions I have known in life; where I will romp in lovely fields with those that have gone before me; where every hour is mealtime; where in long evenings there are fireplaces with logs forever burning, and one curls oneself up and remembers the old brave days on earth and the love of one's Master.

This is much to expect but peace, at least, is certain, and a long rest for these weakened limbs. And eternal sleep is perhaps, after all, the best.

One last request I earnestly make. I ask her, for love of me to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have another Lab. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me, she cannot live without one! I have never had a narrow spirit. I have always held that most dogs are good. Some dogs are better than others--like me--and so I suggest a Black Lab as my successor. She can hardly be as well bred or as mannered or as distinguished and beautiful as I, but my Master must not ask the impossible. She will do her best, I am sure, and even her inevitable defects will help keep my memory green. To her I bequeath my collar and leash. I leave her my place in the car which I loved so much and wish for her long rides with open windows.

One last word of farewell, dear Master. Whenever you think of me, say to yourself with regret but also with happiness in your heart at the remembrance of my happy life with you, "She is the one who loved us and whom we loved." No matter how deep my sleep, I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail.

Author Anonymous


----------



## Vicky Trainor

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see;
If the sun should rise and find your eyes All filled with tears for me;

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
While thinking of the many things,
You didn't get to say.

I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too;

But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me in his hand,

And said my place is ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.

But as I turned to walk away,
A tear fell from my eye,
It seemed almost impossible,
That I was leaving you.

I thought of all the yesterdays,
The good ones and the bad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.

If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and lick you,
And maybe see you smile.

But then I fully realized,
That this could never be,
For emptiness and memories,
Would take the place of me.

But when I walked through Heaven's gates, I felt so much at home, When God looked down and smiled at me, He said "Holly is waiting here."

So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of Holly and me, We're right here, in your heart.


----------



## jeff t.

"We have a secret you and I,
That no one else shall know,
For who but I can see you lie,
Each night, in fireglow?
And who but I can reach my hand
Before I go to bed,
And feel the living warmth of you
And touch your silken head?
And only I walk woodland paths,
And see, ahead of me,
Your small form racing with the wind,
So young again, and free!
And only I can see you swim
In every brook I pass. . .
And, when I call, no one but I
Can see the bending grass". . .

. . . Author Unknown


----------



## jeff t.

WALK WITH AN OLD DOG 

Because you will not be forever, 
Hope against time though I may, 
Paint your picture in my memory, 
Eyes blue with age, muzzle gone gray. 

Because you walked with me in Springtime, 
Puppy-clumsy, running free. 
As you grew, we grew together-- 
You became a part of me. 

Because I shared with you my sorrows, 
Not understanding-- simply there. 
Often spurring me to laughter-- 
My friend, you know how much I care. 

Because the years have slowed your fleetness, 
Though your spirit still is strong. 
I promise I will take more time now, 
So that you can go along. 

Because you do not fear the future, 
Living only in the now, 
I draw strength from your example-- 
Yet time keeps slipping by somehow. 

Because the day will soon be coming 
When I will no longer see 
You rise to greet me - but in memory 
You will always walk with me. 

~ Gayl Jokiel ~


----------



## jeff t.

IF HE WAKES IN YOUR ARMS

I can hardly see through my tears... today I sent my best friend of years and years 
somewhere he had to go, where pain and sickness he won't have to know.
He's been with me ever since he was a pup... today I've had to give him up.
He was sick, we both knew it and I wouldn't put him through it.

Thinking back to the day my wife brought him, I told her then that I didn't want him... 
"Noise and mess and bills to pay!" - I can't believe I felt that way. 
Didn't know that in the end, he would be my dearest friend. 
Didn't know that he would be the greatest gift that came to me.

How did one like me deserve a friend who wanted just to serve? 
What was there that made him love me, with nobody else above me? 
When I looked into his eyes, never did he criticize, 
never did he hold a grudge, never did he try to judge.

Recently, an anxious day. "How come you don't want to play?" 
Took him to the vet to see what might be wrong with my "puppy". 
Worse by far than I expected, fatal illness was detected. 
Nothing much that we could do but keep him comfy til he's through.

Back at home I tried to tell him of the bad luck that befell him
All I could see in his eyes was wondering why his master cries. 
I don't think he understood - his eyes just asked "Wasn't I good?" 
"How come now I make you sad? Let me kiss and hug you, dad!"

Two last weeks I had to try to find a way to say goodbye.
In that time I told him more than I ever had before
just how much I loved my pup, how it hurt to give him up.
How though gone, he'd always be inside my heart, a part of me.

Then today was no mistaking, I made the decision, my heart was breaking. 
I called and asked the vet to come by - I didn't have to tell him why. 
He arrived in a while and asked "Are you ready?" I sighed, I nodded, I felt so unsteady.
Got down on the floor by my boy who was dying, and I just didn't care if the vet saw me crying.

As my pup slipped away, the last things he felt were the kisses and hugs of his master who knelt
On that "blankie" beside him to bid him goodbye, who had just one more minute to tell him, to try 
to say thanks to his boy for a lifetime of love...."Dear God, let me see him in heaven above! 
But for now Lord, please hold him, watch over his rest... 
if he wakes in Your arms tell him I love him best."


----------



## Terry Thomas

I can't read these. It breaks my heart.


----------



## paul young

i'm right there with you, Terry. and you know why......-paul


----------



## D Osborn

Most of these come from a web site that deals with dogs and cancer. Goldens tend to die from cancer, 60-80 percent, and this is a very good place to go for help.
http://www.smilingblueskies.com/rainbow_bridge.html
My personal favorite is the one with the dog watching over things-I believe they do.



"Grieve not, 
nor speak of me with tears,
but laugh and talk of me 
as if I were beside you
I loved you so
'twas Heaven here with you."

Isla Paschal Richardson


----------



## D Osborn

"I Stood By Your Bed Last Night"

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. 

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me. 

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. 

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there. 

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me." 

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. 

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 

The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me. 

. . . Author unknown . . .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## D Osborn

"They Will Not Go Quietly"

They will not go quietly,
the dogs who've shared our lives.
In subtle ways they let us know,
their spirit still survives.
Old habits still make us think
we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop
a tasty morsel on the floor.
Our feet still go around the place
the food dish used to be,
And, sometimes, coming home at night,
we miss them terribly.
And although time may bring new friends
and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts
belongs to them….
and always will.
Deb Orwig


----------



## Paula H

Dang, this screen is hard to see...........

This never gets any easier, does it?


----------



## Losthwy

Out, out brief candle! Life's but a walking shadow; a poor player. That struts and frets his hour upon the stage, and is heard no more: it is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.- Macbeth


----------



## Brevard Arndt

Merrymaker said:


> Dang, this screen is hard to see...........
> 
> This never gets any easier, does it?


No, and when the "end" is near and not "sometime" for a pardner that has been by your side, and a part of your life for many trial and test seasons, the more blurred it becomes.


----------



## Fire Angel

I will lend to you for a while, a Pup, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives and mourn for him when he’s dead. 
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three, 
But will you, ‘till I call him back, take care of him for me? 
He’ll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief
You’ll always have his memories as solace for your grief. 
I cannot promise he will stay since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn. 

I’ve looked the whole world over in search of teachers true, 
And from the folk that crowd life’s land, I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love nor think the labor vain, 
Nor hate me when I come to take my Pup back again? 

I fancied that I heard them say, "Dear Lord, Thy Will be Done," 
For all the joys this Pup will bring, the risk of grief we’ll run. 
We’ll shelter him with tenderness; we’ll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we’ve known forever grateful stay. 
But should you call him back much sooner than we’ve planned, 
We’ll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand. 
If, by our love, we’ve managed, your wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him we loved to help us while we grieve, 
When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife, 
We’ll have yet another Pup, and love him all his life.


----------



## K G

Wow........... :? ...................poignant and heart-rending.........

Don't need to lose another one for awhile regards,
 
kg


----------



## HarryWilliams

Now this is a "training" thread. Training to be successful in life. Thank you all so much for the help. HPW


----------



## paul young

that's what Terry and i were alluding to, Brevard. thanks for putting our thoughts to words.-paul


----------



## Targander

"I Loved You Best"...

http://www.crean.com/jimwillis/best.html

Another on a different twist, be sure to read: "How Could You" 
http://www.crean.com/jimwillis/hcy.html

But be prepared. This one is the "real" tear jerker...have plenty of Kleenex's.


----------



## ChrisRobt

Power of the Dog



There is sorrow enough in the natural way

>From men and women to fill our day;

And when we are certain of sorrow in store,

Why do we always arrange for more?

Brothers and Sisters, I bid you beware

Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.



Buy a pup and your money will buy

Love unflinching that cannot lie --

Perfect passion and worship fed

By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head.

Nevertheless it is hardly fair

To risk your heart for a dog to tear.



When the fourteen years which nature permits

Are closing in asthma, or tumor, or fits,

And the vet's unspoken prescription runs

To lethal chambers or loaded guns,

Then you will find -- it's your own affair -- 

But . . . you've given your heart to a dog to tear.



When the body that lived at your single will,

With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!)

When the spirit that answered your every mood

Is gone - wherever it goes - for good,

You will discover how much you care,

And will give your heart to a dog to tear.



We've sorrow enough in the natural way,

When it comes to burying Christian clay.

Our loves are not given, but only lent,

At compound interest of cent per cent.

Though it is not always the case, I believe,

That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve;


For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,

A short-time loan is as bad as a long --

So why in Heaven (before we are there)

Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?


-- Rudyard Kipling


----------



## idellalabs

WINTER OF LIFE 
Lord, he is old and weakened, 
He walks where he used to run. 
In his youth he was always a happy dog, 
Now he sleeps his days away in the sun. 

Please make his trail mostly level, 
As he travels these last few miles. 
Provide shade away from the heat of day, 
Where he can stop and rest for awhile. 

If it rains let the drops be gentle, 
If it blows let the breeze be warm. 
Let the winter of life be kind, 
Provide shelter and keep him from harm. 

Please Lord, if he must suffer, 
Give the pain and hurting to me. 
He has been through life's raging waters, 
As only a man's dog can be. 

He doesn't deserve to be hurting, 
He has lived a hard and long time. 
I hope as he leaves he'll be knowing, 
Your love, as he has always known mine. 

I raised him, Lord, from a puppy, 
We have followed some rough rocky trails. 
Please Lord, make this last trail gentle, 
As he comes to where love never fails. 


Louis A. Carle


----------



## Aussie

http://doyourememberlove.com/narration.html


----------



## Aussie

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Aussie

The old girl felt her worn and tired muscles relax and her pain dissolve. 

She drew in a long, soft breath and relaxed a little more as the familiar, loving scent of her people, filled her lungs. Memories of them rushed through her brain and warmed her heart.

"A collage of happy images and tender days."

She felt their soft touches against her fur. Their hands sent a tactile message of their gratitude and their love. She felt the warmth atop her head and neck and blinked and saw their faces streaked with tears.

"Don't cry for me or feel sad."

She heard them as she shut her eyes. They said her name and the "good girl" words, through their pain and sorrow. In her mind, her tail wagged to tell them that she heard. And understood.

"Good bye, my Hearts."

She is standing in a meadow, near a stream. The sky is fiercely blue. She hears the song of many birds and smells the growing grass. Her legs are strong. Her eyes are clear. She begins to walk toward a brightly colored bridge, far off on the horizon, but pauses for a moment and looks back.

"Thank you. Until the day we walk together once again."

She turns and wags her thick strong tail and runs. And runs.

2000 Walt Zientek


----------



## lennie

My personal favorite:

Old Dog In A Locket 

Old dog in a locket 
That lays next to my heart 
I will always love you 
As I did right from the start. 

You were right beside me 
Through the darkest of my days 
It was your kind and gentle nature 
That made me want to stay. 

Now I hold you in my arms 
Your breath still warm against my hand 
Our hearts still beat together 
And I wonder if you understand. 

Through the hours that I held you 
Before the light did leave your soul 
I knew a way to keep you 
Forever in my hold. 

I snipped the hair from around your eyes 
So I would always see 
The beauty that surrounds me 
Even in times of need. 

I snipped the hair from around your ears 
So I would always hear 
Music in the distance 
To quiet any fears. 

I snipped the hair from across your back 
To bring me strength in time of need 
And the power of your essence 
Would always be with me. 

I snipped the hair from around your heart 
That beat in time with mine 
So I would know that love would find me 
At some distant time. 

And so, your life slipped out of mine 
On a quiet Spring like day 
But I knew that a part of you 
Was always here to stay. 

Old dog in a locket 
That lays next to my heart 
I will always love you 
Even though we had to part. 

Heidi Stamm


----------



## 3blackdogs

_"Eulogy on the Dog" One of the most famous speeches, ever made by the late Senator George G. Vest, of Missouri, was made in the course of a trial of a man, who wantonly shot a dog belonging to a neighbor. Senator Vest represented the plaintiff, who demanded $200.00 damages. When Senator Vest finished speaking, the Jury, after two minutes deliberation, awarded the plaintiff the sum of $500.00_

The full text of the speech follows:

- Gentlemen of the Jury: The best friend a man may have in this world may turn against him, and become his enemy. His son, or his daughter that he has reared with loving care, may prove ungrateful. Those who are nearest and dearest to us, those whom we trust with our happiness and our good name, may become traitors to their faith. The money that a man has, he may lose. It flies away from him, perhaps when he needs it most. A man's reputation may be sacrificed in a moment of ill-considered action. The people who are prone to fall on their knees to do us honor when success is with us, may be the first to throw the stone of malice when failure settles its cloud upon our heads.

The one unselfish friend that a man can have, in this selfish world, the one that never deserts him, the one that never proves ungrateful, or treacherous, is his dog. 

A man's dog, stands by him in prosperity, and in poverty-in health, and in sickness. He will sleep on the cold ground, where the wintry winds blow and the snow drives fiercely, if only he may be near his master's side. He will kiss the hand that has no food to offer; he will lick the sores and wounds that come encounter with the roughness of the world. He guards the sleep of his pauper master, as if he were a prince. When all other friends desert, he remains. When riches take wings and reputation falls to pieces, he is as constant in his love, as the sun is in its journey through the heavens. 

If fortune drives his master forth an outcast in the world, friendless and homeless, the faithful dog asks no higher privilege, than that of accompanying him to guard against danger, to fight against his enemies, and when the last scene of all comes, and death takes the master in it's embrace, and his body is laid away in the cold ground, no matter if all friends pursue their way, there by his graveside, will the noble dog be found, his head between his paws, his eyes sad, but open in alter watchfulness, faithful and true, even unto death.


----------



## 3blackdogs

IF I SHOULD GROW FRAIL

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain does keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done
for this - the last battle -can't be won.

You will be sad I understand
But don't let grief then stay your hand.
For on this day, more than the rest
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must now be you
Who has to decide this thing to do.
We've been so close - we two -these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

(author unknown)


----------



## lablover

A DOG'S PRAYER


Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me inside, for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements. I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth. Though you had no home, I would rather follow you thru ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land, for you are my God. And I am your devoted worshiper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life, should your life be in danger.

And, beloved master, should the 'Great Master' see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest... And I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands.



BETH NORMAN HARRIS, AUTHOR


----------



## ErinsEdge

How can anyone have a dry eye after reading those tributes. I have a puppy I have to PTS tomorrow. I have never had to face this. They tell me even if he has surgery, he will probably still be in pain for the rest of his life and that's not fair to him. He's a good puppy, an affectionate puppy, and loves to run and play and retrieve and his feathers. When you pick him up and hold him and he relaxes he quivers and you hear little whines and I think he is in pain now. I have gotten 2 second opinions and they all agree from personal experiences in trying to fix them. Although it's very sad to lose our older dogs, it will be hard to do also.

* The Last Battle *
If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you will see,
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last was waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who must decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Smile, for we walked together for a little while.


----------



## MoJo

Do not weep...

Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow;
I am the diamond glints on snow;
I am the sun on ripened grain;
I am the gentle autumn rain.

When you awake in morning’s hush,
I am the swift, uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight;
I am the stars that shine at night.

Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there. I did not die.

~Author Mary Frye











Posted in tribute to my beloved Little John whom I lost to cancer on February 13, 2007. He was my guardian, protector and best friend to man and dog.


----------



## MardiGras

ErinsEdge said:


> How can anyone have a dry eye after reading those tributes. I have a puppy I have to PTS tomorrow. I have never had to face this. They tell me even if he has surgery, he will probably still be in pain for the rest of his life and that's not fair to him. He's a good puppy, an affectionate puppy, and loves to run and play and retrieve and his feathers. When you pick him up and hold him and he relaxes he quivers and you hear little whines and I think he is in pain now. I have gotten 2 second opinions and they all agree from personal experiences in trying to fix them. Although it's very sad to lose our older dogs, it will be hard to do also.
> 
> * The Last Battle *
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> then you must do what must be done
> For this, the last battle, can't be won.
> 
> You will be sad, I understand,
> Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
> For this day more than all the rest
> Your love and friendship stand the test.
> 
> We've had so many happy years,
> What is to come can hold no fears.
> You'd not want me to suffer so;
> When the time comes, please let me go.
> 
> Take me where my needs they'll tend
> And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
> Hold me firm and speak to me
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> 
> I know in time, you will see,
> It is a kindness you do for me.
> Although my tail its last was waved,
> From pain and suffering I've been saved.
> 
> Don't grieve that it should be you,
> Who must decide this thing to do,
> We've been so close, we two, these years;
> Don't let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> Smile, for we walked together for a little while.


We had to put our Brittany down last weekend (Sunday-Easter)... his old heart was failing him. I think this poem here - reminds me so much of him... it's been a tough week. ErinsEdge - I'll be saying a little prayer for you tomorrow as you take your little guy in....


----------



## Debthomas

*Gods pick of the litter*

GODS PICK OF THE LITTER

There you were all alone, the last of the litter, the others are gone.

It took only a minute for anyone to see, there’s no doubt, you’d be going home with me.

A hasty decision some may say, deep in my heart I said “no way”.

At eight weeks old we started to train, even in the bitter cold or the pouring down rain.

Looking in your eyes you never seem to complain, I saw something special, I couldn’t explain. 

The days went fast you learned with ease, I never saw a dog so eager to please.

You’re a pleasure to watch that statement is true, for your desire to hunt comes from deep inside you. 

You’re my companion, my best friend, It will remain that way to the bitter end. 

Though I dread that day, when the man up stairs, will take you away.

I may morn or may even cry, for I know this is it, the final good bye.

I’ll hold my head up and try not to be blue, for I know that God needs a hunting dog too.


Ron Prince


----------



## D Osborn

"I am your dog, and I have a little something I'd like to whisper in your ear.

I know that you humans lead busy lives. Some have to work, some have 
children to raise.

It always seems like you are running here and there, often much too fast,
often never noticing the truly grand things in life.

Look down at me now, while you sit there at your computer.

See the way my dark brown eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now.
That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle.

You smile at me; I see love in your eyes. What do you see in mine?
Do you see a spirit? A soul inside, who loves you as no other could in the 
world?

A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrong doing for just a 
simple moment of your time?

That is all I ask. To slow down, if even for a few minutes to be with me.
So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen,
of other of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly,
sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat.

Sometimes, we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to
know until the very end, when we look at you with grizzled muzzles and 
cataract clouded eyes.

Still the love is always there, even when we must take that long sleep,
to run free in a distant land.

I may not be here tomorrow; I may not be here next week.

Someday you will shed the water from your eyes, that humans have when
deep grief fills their souls, and you will be angry at yourself that
you did not have just "One more day" with me. Because I love you so,
your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me.

We have NOW, together. So come, sit down here next to me on the floor,
and look deep into my eyes.

What do you see? If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I,
heart to heart.

Come to me not as "alpha" or as "trainer" or even "Mom or Dad,"
come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep
into one another's eyes, and talk.

I may tell you something about the fun of chasing a tennis ball,
or I may tell you something profound about myself, or even life in general.

You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to
share such things with. Someone very different from you, and here I am.

I am a dog, but I am alive. I feel emotion, I feel physical senses, and
I can revel in the differences of our spirits and souls.

I do not think of you as a "Dog on two feet" -- I know what you are.
You are human, in all your quirkiness, and I love you still.

Now, come sit with me, on the floor. Enter my world, and let
time slow down if only for 15 minutes.

Look deep into my eyes, and whisper to my ears.

Speak with your heart, with your joy and I will know your true self.

We may not have tomorrow, and life is oh so very short."

Author Unknown


----------



## Sharon Potter

The Best Place to Bury a Dog 

We are thinking now of a dog
whose coat was flame in the sunshine and who,
so far as we are aware,
never entertained a mean or unworthy thought.
This dog is buried beneath a cherry tree,
under four feet of garden loam,
and at its proper season the cherry tree
strews petals on the green lawn of his grave.
Beneath a cherry tree, or an apple,
or any flowering shrub of the garden,
is an excellent place to bury a dog.
Beneath such trees, such shrubs,
he slept in the drowsy summer,
or gnawed at a flavored bone,
or lifted his head to challenge
some strange intruder.
These are good places, in life or in death.
Yet it is a small matter,
and it touches sentiment
more than anything else.
For if the dog be well remembered,
if sometimes he leaps through
your dreams actual as in life,
eyes kindling, questing,
asking, laughing, begging,
it matters not at all where that
dog sleeps and at last.
On a hill where the wind is unrebuked,
and the trees are roaring,
or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood,
or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land,
where most exhilarating cattle graze.
It is all one to the dog, and all one to you,
and nothing is gained, and nothing is lost -
if memory lives.
But there is one best place to bury a dog.
One place that is best of all.

"If you bury him in this spot, he will
come to you when you call -
come to you over the grim, dim frontier
of death, and down the well-remembered
path, and to your side again.

" And though you call a dozen living
dogs to heel, they shall not growl at
him, nor resent his coming,
for he belongs there.

" People may scoff at you, who see
no lightest blade of grass bent by his
footfall, who hear no whimper, people
who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know
something that is hidden from them,
and which is well worth the knowing.

" The one best place to bury a good
dog is in the heart of his master."

By Ben Hur Lampman
from the Portland Oregonian Sept. 11, 1925
[AKA "If A Dog Be Well Remembered"]
[AKA "Where TO Bury A Dog"]


----------



## Gina

The Eternal Whistler

It is the eternal whistler
Who goes whistling up the sky
And at his heels are the weary dogs
That have come to him to die,
He whistles them over the far off clouds
And up to the Golden Gate
And then he whistles a softer note,
While they sit and they pant and they wait.
Then quickly he whistles a shriller blast
As slowly the gate swings wide
And when nobody's looking, St. Peter winks
Then hustles them all inside.

Author Unknown


----------



## Jay Hinton

Not a poem or a verse, but a friend of mine responded to a man who was pondering getting another retriever after the loss of one, "Our labs wouldn't want us to be without a lab because they want us happy."


----------



## Clark Mason

I've been trying to post this for a while but every time I try my computer screen gets all blurry...

Dogs should be our teachers....

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, "I know why." Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

He said, "People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life-- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?" The six-year-old continued, "Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long."

Live simply.

Love generously.

Care deeply.

Speak kindly.

Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.

Take naps.

Stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.

Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.

Be loyal. Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Moving this back to the first page by request.

Vicky


----------



## K G

IMHO, this should be a *permanent* sticky.....

But that's just me....;-)

kg


----------



## Joe S.

K G said:


> IMHO, this should be a *permanent* sticky.....
> 
> But that's just me....;-)
> 
> kg


IMHDAO (ubp, K2, Inc.), no, it's not just you...

Just Sayin' Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Twolabsplus

Well, I just got over a case of the "Blues" and here you guys are
sharing these wonderful tributes to our very "Best of Friends".

I have a photo each of both of the sweet "girls" I have lost.
I framed the photo and added a few words.
The first was "Tara" Promiselands Prairie Dancer... 2001 - 2004.
She was 28 months old and we were going to "set the world on
fire" or so I had hoped. My tribute to her was a verse of a song
by Garth Brooks. "Our lives are better left to chance
I could have missed the pain
but I'd have had to miss the dance".

I know lots of folks have used this as I have seen it many many times
since.

My second was our sweet Promise.... We lost her to cancer last year,
she would have been 9 on her next birthday which was Feb 5th, 2007.
The verse I used was from a poem by an unknown author but I know
you will recognize it.
"When tomorrow starts without me,
don't think we're far apart. 
For every time you think of me,
I'm right there in your heart.

Whew....


----------



## lynette

You are right... This should be permanant...sort of like a Rainbow Bridge where people can read and feelsad and happy and maybe find some comfort in all this lovely verse and prose.


----------



## Cappy_TX

Vicky ... thanks so much or re-posting that for me. I wish you would make it a sticky.

You may remember seeing the following one. It's not so much of a memorium as it is an explanation of where these wonderful animals came from.

==================================================================

The XVth Day 

On the fifteenth day, or thereabout, God and the Recording Angel were just taking it easy. Spread out beneath them was The Creation, and despite last-minute changes, they were feeling rather smug with the way it had all gone; so many miracles sound easier than they really are. 

God was especially interested in Adam and Eve. He considered them the centerpiece of the scheme, and as he watched them, he got the feeling something was a bit off. 

Eve had taken to spending more and more time sitting and at herself in one of the pools, fussing with her hair and trying to decide which was her best side. Adam was throwing sticks in the brook and watching them sail away. As God and the Recording Angel watched, Adam threw another stick, walked over to where Eve was working on a braid, and shouted, "Back!" pointing at stick with his finger. Eve barely gave him a glance as she stuck a large red flower in her hair and continued to stare into the pool. 

The Recording Angel finally broke the silence. "Lord," he said, "something's missing." 

"I know," God said, "but I can't quite put my finger on it." 

Adam was still standing close to Eve and watching another stick he'd thrown. This time they heard him say, "Back, Eve!" As they watched, Eve slowly got up, waded out into the water, and brought back the stick. Just as God was about to smile, Eve swung the stick and broke it against Adam's shin. 

"I think he needs a creature that will play with him," God said. He made a quick motion with his forefinger, and the stick that was lying across Adam's foot suddenly became a snake. Adam looked at it for a moment and then got another stick, waved it in front the snake, threw it a few feet into the water, and shouted, "Back!" The snake looked at Adam in a curious way, then slithered over to where Eve sat and whispered something in here ear. Eve looked up at Adam and made a small circular motion with here finger at her temple. The snake seemed to nod in agreement, and the two of them went of together, leaving Adam standing alone by the edge of the water. 

"It's not the right size or something," the Recording Angel said. "It ought to be bigger." 

"I've got just the thing," God answered. The rock that Eve had been sitting on suddenly stood up and yawned, showing great shinning ivory teeth. God Smiled. 

"What's that?" the Recording Angel asked. 

"Hippo," He said, obviously pleased with himself. 

Adam could see that the hippo enjoyed being in the water. He got another stick, larger than the one he'd thrown for the snake. The stick made a great splash, and Adam watched expectantly as the giant beast slid into the water and disappeared. After almost an hour and no sign of the hippo, except an occasional water spout, Adam sat down on the bank and cradled his head in his arms. He was still sitting there in the fading light when Eve returned with the snake at her side. She was carrying a handful of leaves, which she tried on, looking for Adam's approval. He finally pointed at one she'd discarded and she angrily tore it in half and tossed it in the pool. 

"Eve's acting a little cross, Lord," the Angel remarked. 

"Well, nobody's perfect," God answered, somewhat annoyed. 

It was getting dark when God turned to the Receding Angel and said, "I'm going to hold up the night for a while until we get this thing solved. What's left in inventory for delivery?" 

The Recording Angel hauled out a thick scroll and began reading out loud, starting with aardvark. God listened attentively but did nothing more than occasionally shake his read, now and then making an outline of something in the earth with the quill-end of a long white feather. At the end of the list, the Recording Angel waited fretfully for God to ask him what a zygote was, but He didn't. The Angel was quite relieved; so much small stuff tended to look alike. 

Suddenly God smiled. "I think I've got it," He said, waving His hand at a small passing Cloud, which stopped and rained on the ground where He had been sketching. God began taking handfuls of mud and and shaped them this way and that. As He worked, He spoke aloud, as if to give the Recording Angel a lesson in creating. 

"It's got to be just the right size; strong, but not so big it's always knocking things over," He said. "It ought to like the water about as much as the land, so we'll give a nice thick coat and a powerful tail - even webbed feet!" 

"You're not making another duck, are You?" the Recording Angel asked, somewhat anxiously. He knew God loved ducks, but He'd made so many already that it was difficult to tell them apart. 

"No, nothing like that at all. This creature has four legs and can't fly. The really important thing is the disposition. I don't want it to ever get cross with Adam. I want it to follow him around and be good company, to please Adam more anything else. If Adam wants to run, it will run with him; if Adam wants to play, it will play with him." 

God paused for a moment and then said, "I thought Eve would be like that, but maybe I used a little too much rib." 

He continued to work with the clay, broadening the head and chest, shaping the leg and tail until they were just so. He looked it over with great care, and then said in a deep and warm voice that more than hinted at His pleasure, "That's good." 

The Recording Angel walked around behind him. "I really like the looks of it, Lord," he said. "What are you going to call it?" 

The Lord smiled and said, "A Labrador Retriever." 

"Won't that be a little hard for Adam to Spell?" 

"No," He said, "all he has to remember is i before e." 

Then He reached out and touched the clay and said, "Sit!" The glossy black hair rippled over the heavy muscles as the Labrador sat, brown eyes sparkling. He seemed to be begging to be asked to do something. God reach for the the Recording Angel's staff, broke off a foot or so, and threw it. Then the Lord said, "Back!" 

Instantly, the Labrador broke into a full-speed run, tumble head-over-heals as he grabbed the stick, and brought it back. God threw it again, and the Labrador bounded off even more joyously. When he came back, God and the Recording Angel were grinning like schoolboys. 

"Let me try it!" the Recording Angel asked, and threw the stick far across a distant stream. The Labrador leaped into the water and, almost before they could believe it, was back in front of them, quivering with happiness. 

The next day, the Recording Angel and God threw more sticks and the retriever, seemingly tireless, ran and swam and brought them back with an almost palpable joy. Eve stood off to one side watching them.. Finally, she walked over, picked up a stick and threw it. The Labrador sat, watching. When she cried, "Back," he leaped into the air and almost flew into the water. Eve laughed as the droplets wet her. When he returned and gave here the stick, she took it and playfully tugged his ear. The Labrador raised his head and licked her hand. God and the Recording Angel watched her smile; it was radiant in its loveliness. 

"I think I'll make one for Eve," God said. 

"Exactly the same?" asked the Recording Angel. 

"Yes and no," God replied. 

The Recording Angel had made his staff whole again and stood leaning on it for the longest while. Then in a very quiet voice, he said, "Lord, would it be too much to ask you to make one more? Then we could keep it here just to make sure it's perfect." 

The Lord smiled and said, "I was thinking the very same thing."


----------



## Vicky Trainor

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog," or,” that’s a lot of money for just a dog". They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog." 

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog." Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted. 

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day. 

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably not understand phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." "Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. 

Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. 

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a woman/man." 

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog" just smile, because they "just" don't understand.


----------



## labadored

GRHRCH Macabe’s Spring Lake Dude MNH QAA “Dude” passed away Sunday, February 17th after a brief illness at 9 years of age. Owned by Drs. Ernest and Patty Cook, Dude was trained and handled by Ronnie Lee of Duck Roost Kennels, Louisville, MS. Dude had 3 for 3 Grand Passes and was a member of the 500 Club. He passed his first Master Nationals in 2005 in Texas and the 2007 event in Virginia for his Master National Hunter title. He was also All Age Qualified. 

For many years, Dr. Ernie Cook was a familiar face at hunt tests and an active member of the Ponchartrain HRC. He has been in a nursing care facility in Lafayette for the past few years but Ronnie Lee told me that he’d had a good conversation with him at Christmas about Dude -- “Just like the old days.” Dr. Patty Cook kept Dude at home and let him be a “couch potato” between the hunt test seasons.

Dude was the first dog that Ronnie passed in a Grand and he had handled him since 2001. Our sympathies go out to the Cooks, but also to Ronnie & Shelia Lee, who loved Dude as one of their own.


----------



## D Osborn

From another list


When you bring a pet into your life, you begin a journey. A journey that
will bring you more love and devotion than 
you have ever known, yet will also test your strength and courage. If
you allow, the journey will teach you many things, about life, about
yourself, and most of all, about love. You will come away changed
forever, for one soul cannot touch another without leaving its mark.
Along the way, you will learn much about savoring life's simple
pleasures -- jumping in leaves, snoozing in the sun, the joys of
puddles, and even the satisfaction of a good scratch behind the ears. If
you spend much time outside, 
you will be taught how to truly experience every element, for no rock,
leaf, or log will go unexamined, no rustling bush will be overlooked,
and even the very air will be inhaled, pondered, and noted as being full
of valuable information. Your pace may be slower, except when heading
home to the food dish, but you will become a better naturalist, having
been taught by an expert in the field. Too many times we hike on
automatic pilot, our goal being to complete the trail rather than enjoy
the journey. We miss the details: the colorful mushrooms on the rotting
log, the honeycomb in the old maple snag, the hawk feather caught on a
twig. Once we walk as a dog does, we discover a whole new world. We
stop; we browse the landscape, we kick over leaves, peek in tree holes,
look up, down, all around. And we learn what any dog knows: that nature
has created a marvelously complex world that is full of surprises, that
each cycle of the seasons bring ever changing wonders, each day an
essence all its own. 
Even from indoors you will find yourself more attuned to the world
around you. You will find yourself watching: summer insects collecting
on a screen; how bizarre they are; how many kinds there are or noting
the flick and flash of fireflies through the dark. You will stop to
observe the swirling dance of windblown leaves, or sniff the air after a
rain. It does not matter that there is no objective in this; the point
is in the doing, in not letting life's most important details slip by. 
You will find yourself doing silly things that your pet-less friends
might not understand: spending thirty minutes in the grocery aisle
looking for the cat food brand your feline must have, buying dog
birthday treats, or driving around the 
block an extra time because your pet enjoys the ride. You will roll in
the snow, wrestle with chewie toys, bounce little rubber balls till your
eyes cross, and even run around the house trailing your bathrobe tie
with a cat in hot pursuit, all in the name of love. Your house will
become muddier and hairier. You will wear less dark clothing and buy
more lint rollers. You may find dog biscuits in your pocket or purse,
and feel the need to explain that an old plastic shopping bag adorns
your living room rug because your cat loves the crinkly sound. You will
learn the true measure of love. The steadfast, undying kind that says,
"It doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life treats us as
long as we are together." 
Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any living soul can
give another. You will not find it often among the human race. And you
will learn humility. The look in my dog's eyes often made me feel
ashamed. Such joy and love at my presence. She saw not some flawed human
who could be cross and stubborn, moody or rude, but only her wonderful
companion. Or maybe she saw those things and dismissed them as mere
human foibles, not worth considering, and so chose to love me anyway. 
If you pay attention and learn well, when the journey is done, you will
be not just a better person, but the person your pet always knew you to
be. The one they were proud to call beloved friend. I must caution you
that this journey is not without pain. Like all paths of true love, the
pain is part of loving. For as surely as the sun sets, one day your dear
animal companion will follow a trail you cannot yet go down. And you
will have to find the strength and love to let them go. A pet's time on
earth is far too short, especially for those that love them. We borrow
them, really, just for a while, and during these brief years they are
generous enough to give us all their love, every inch of their spirit
and heart, until one day there is nothing left. The cat that only
yesterday was a kitten is all too soon old and frail and sleeping in the
sun. The young pup of boundless energy now wakes up stiff and lame, the
muzzle gone to gray. 
Deep down we somehow always knew that this journey would end. We knew
that if we gave our hearts they would be broken. But give them we must
for it is all they ask in return. When the time comes, and the road
curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one final gift and let
them run on ahead, young and whole once more. "God speed, good friend,"
we say, until our journey comes full circle and our paths cross again. ~
author unknown


----------



## Juli H

Nestle – Chessie/Lab mix, summer 1998 – April 28, 2008

You didn’t have a registered name. You were born of ‘lower’ class parentage. But what did we care about such nonsense…You were born a hunting dog, a family member, a guardian, and wonderful companion… …..You made every visitor smile when you picked up your food dish or water bowl… “What’s the matter girl?” they’d say, “are you hungry, need some water?”..And I'd have to explain that no, you got plenty to eat and drink, in fear they would think you were not well cared for…Little did they know that it was neither food nor water you wanted, but their undivided attention; to have them grab a bumper to throw for you or come over to get slobbered on by your big wet tongue. 

While you did not inherit the wavy coat of a chessie, you certainly inherited just about everything else the breed is known for. Your incessant ‘rooing’ when we came home, your loyalty and devotion to your family. And yes, even your desire to do things ‘your way’. You are the dog that was responsible for me ever wanting a ‘brown dog’. I am not sure whether I should thank you or scold you for that. Because now the breed is in my blood.

Regardless of your 'low class' heritage, you were a true retriever at heart. Whenever you went into the house, the first thing in your mouth was a shoe, or sock, or glove…anything. And you would walk around with that item for several minutes, eyes bright and tail beating hard. If nothing was immediately available, your tongue quickly found one of the kid’s cheek or someone’s hand to kiss. You would lay down for hours holding a bumper in your mouth. Even to the point of falling asleep.. Bumpers were your prized possession in all the world, except of course, for birds.

I never did get to take you pheasant hunting, though I am sure that now you are happily chasing some wily rooster through a field of green. Leaping and catching the ‘ol man by his tail…his raucous cackle inspiring you all the more. But I am so thankful for the days I spent last fall grouse hunting with you. I will hold those memories in my heart forever. How incredibly enjoyable it was, even when you got too far ahead and put up the birds before I could see them to shoot…You were so happy and full of life during those hunts, your eyes bright and eager, tail beating wildly when you watched me bring out the shotgun. If I had known those would be your last days to hunt, I would have taken you even more.

You were the first dog I ever took to a hunt test. You were 5 or 6 yrs old by then. Life in remote Alaska had prevented us from being able to enter any tests until then. We worked together just enough to get one meager intermediate pass in a NAHRA hunt test - with at least 3 other failed attempts - to go along with a couple of started passes. I wish we could have done more and gone farther. Perhaps down the road we shall.

Thank you Nestle – you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Autumn Shades

A Place For Us

Written and © copyrighted by Terri Onorato. 

I know what you're thinking. You think I'm dead. Because you cannot see me with your human eyes, cannot feel me with your hands or hold me in your arms, you think I am gone forever. You recall how I looked when I left this earth and you cannot remotely imagine that I am alive in another place. You are racked and torn by the pain of our separation and it blinds you to that which is right in front of you...me. 

How many times since I left your immediate sight have you been told that I'm dead and you should "get over it"? How many times have you cried yourself to sleep because you feel like an outcast, believing you're supposed to get over me because that's what people say is normal but somehow you can't and no one seems to understand? How many times have you put yourself through such excruciating pain because you aren't willing to consider that I am not, by any means, dead? 

I want you to do me a favor and go back in time with me. Remember the glorious day you brought me home - was I not the most intriguing creature you'd ever met? Did I not make you laugh and giggle? Did I not look at you with such adoration that you wanted nothing more than to spend the rest of your life with me? I wanted this too. 

Remember the days when I was in my prime and we did many things together. You were so proud of me! I was a good friend and I took care of you when you cried, were angry or felt down and unhappy. When you didn't have a lot of time for me because of your obligations, I waited patiently for you. I was always there when you needed me. Did I not look at you with such acceptance and patience that perhaps at times you felt a bit unworthy? You were never unworthy in my eyes. 

Remember when age crept up on me, my bones became stiff and my movements slower. Still I met you when you came home and followed you around. We'd been together for so long, I was your very best friend regardless of what you were doing, saying and thinking. Did I not look at you with such kindness and understanding that you felt overwhelmed? I couldn't get enough of you. 

Remember the last time we saw each other with earthly eyes. You tried to be brave but I knew you were crying...I know you so well, better than anyone else in the world. Did I not look at you with such pure trust and love that you yearned only to hold me close and keep me with you always? Did you not promise that you would love me forever? I believed you. 

If this is so then why have you let me go by thinking I no longer exist? 

Remember the depth of love in my eyes when I looked at you. Who created this love? Would the Creator diminish the song of our laughter that grew and flourished in this love? I am no longer an earthly figure, this is true. My body was only part of who I really am and it would have been but a mere shell on earth if it were not filled to overflowing with my soul, my spirit and my loving light. When we met you thought I was cute, pretty and adorable. What kind of relationship would we have had if this were all that I'd been? How could you have loved me if I'd had no spiritual substance? 

We are all made up of energy that resides far deep down inside of us, it is our core and our soul, spirit and loving light. It is the energy that is all of life...it has no beginning, it has no end. It simply is and always will be and without it there is no life. You can't see it with the naked eye nor can you hold it in your hand, it is simply a certain knowing that this energy does exist. It's a knowing just as you know that our love existed on earth - you couldn't see our love in a solid sense, you couldn't gather it all up and confine it to one place. But you *knew* it existed. There was no doubt in your mind. 

There are those who demand you get over me, insisting that I'm dead and you'll never see me again because animals don't go to Heaven. Oh really? I'm here to tell you different. You were as worthy of my love and undying devotion on earth as I was of yours. Do you really believe this love would be snatched from us *forever* by a loving Creator simply because I wasn't human? Was I not a living, breathing creation with personality? How could I have been so if I didn't possess the energy of soul, spirit and loving light? And if this energy is and always will be, then how can it be that I am dead? If my core is not the energy that is all of life then I was never alive to begin with. But you know better. 

You cry because you miss me, this I understand. I miss you too - I miss the belly rubs, hugs and kisses that we shared. But life does go on beyond these wonderful, fulfilling physical connections. I came to this place to continue on in a new life, not because I didn't love you anymore or because I wanted something better. I came here because it was time for me to go to the next phase of my existence, something all living creatures must do eventually. It is the normal progression of life. I was not taken away from you because you cannot take away that which was never owned. My presence in your life was and is a gift to be cherished and honored just as I cherish and honor you. 

Life is not simply about being born into a body, living a certain number of years and then dying. Energy cannot die. We are blessed with time in a body so that we can learn, share and grow. It prepares us for the next phase of our eternal life. The body holds within it the true life force of our existence...our soul, spirit and loving light. Without these our bodies would be empty, blank, void of feeling and expression. Without our energy we would indeed be dead and could never have experienced our love for each other. 

You say that all you have left are memories but this is not so. You see, when I took leave of my earthly body I left a little something behind for you. You can't touch it, hold it or examine it, for what I left behind is far too uninhibited for confinement. I left in your tender care a piece of my soul. I placed it right next to your own which is quite fitting as we were always side by side in our earthly life together. I love you too much to have left you with nothing but memories that tend to fade and grow cloudy as the years go by. I love you too much to have vanished without a trace. How selfish it would be of me to remove love and light from your life. 

I understand your tears, each one you shed is testament to your love for me and I am honored and humbled. But don't forget the good things we shared - remember and smile. This is an honor for me as well. When you need me I will be here. Close your eyes, relax, take slow, deep breaths and picture me in your mind. Shut off the world and your notions of what you think death is and give me a chance. Look for the subtle signs I send you. Don't stop being proud of me, I am a friend to be proud of, I am still your friend and soul mate. Don't memorialize the death of my body but instead honor and celebrate my never-ending life for it is eternal and forever as is my love for you. 

Until we meet again...


----------



## Mike W.

I posted this on another thread, but this story should probably be here:


_I have a father-in-law, out in East Texas, raises cattle. He had this one dog, named "Blackey", and that dog was a cow dog. That dog literally laid his life down on a couple of occasions, saving him from an old heffer stomping him to death. And my father in law would take that dog with him everywhere he would go. That old dog, I think he lived til he was 15. He was a fixture around the ranch. Every kid, every grandkid rode on that dog. You'd go visit them and there would be that old dog just waiting for you every time. Just lookin' atcha and you'd love on him and he'd lick you to death...just a great old dog and he'd lay his life down for Ben R. Newman.

That dog got to be about 15 years old and his hips got all crookedy and stove up and got to where he couldn't even go anymore. My father in law would then just take him and put him up in the cab, and he would ride with him everywhere he went. 

But finally that dog couldn't get up, and my father in law knew what he had to do. You ever been there before? A person has said that there is no man good enough to be a dog. It's hard to put a dog down. You know, to send a dog to the vet. But he knew he had to do it. But he said "I took old Blackie and put him in the cab, took him over to Longview to the vet" He said like he always did he laid his head in his lap, looked up at him. It was like he knew where they were going.

My father-in-law said he petted him gently on the head and said to him:

"Boy, can you trust me?......just one more time"_


----------



## 3blackdogs

Just My Dog 
Gene Hill 

He is my other eyes that can see above the clouds; 
my other ears that hear above the winds. 
He is the part of me that can reach out into the sea. 

He has told me a thousand times over that I am his reason 
for being by the way he rests against my leg; 
by the way he thumps his tail at my smallest smile; 
by the way he shows his hurt when I leave without taking him. 
(I think it makes him sick with worry when he is not 
along to care for me.) 

When I am wrong, he is delighted to forgive. 
When I am angry, he clowns to make me smile. 
When I am happy, he is joy unbounded. 
When I am a fool, he ignores it. 
When I succeed, he brags. 

Without him, I am only another man. With him, I am all-powerful. 

He is loyalty itself. He has taught me the meaning of devotion. 

With him, I know a secret comfort and a private peace. 
He has brought me understanding where before I was ignorant. 

His head on my knee can heal my human hurts. 
His presence by my side is protection against my fears of dark and 
unknown things. 

He has promised to wait for me...whenever...wherever... 
in case I need him.

And I expect I will...as I always have.


----------



## laker

I don't have a poem to share, but not a day goes by that I don't think about my black lab of 13 years Ted.
I lost him this past summer. I still catch myself looking for him to let outside every morning.
He is buried in a corner of our property and I visit him often. 

Beside this post is a pic of Ted doing what he loved most.


----------



## Guest

I spend many hours reading this forum this will be my first post!

This is the hardest thred I have ever read!!! At work I have had trouble even walking out of my office for the big tears that choke up in me. 

Like the previous I dont have a poem, just a strong love and addiction to my Lab(s) I just wanted to say thanks to yall for the read! 

I get real attached to my Retrievers and if you manage to have one take up a decade of your life and trully love him like they are supposed to be, you all know what I mean.

Jessie was a 14 year old chocolate i lost April 9th 2 years ago. I try to remember all the stuff that lab got into but am having recolection problems. The memories they come and go, good and bad... all but the last one have big smiles with it. 

Here is the best advise I was ever given on this subject... YOUR HEART IS BIG ENOUGH TO LOVE ANOTHER. SO DONT WASTE ANY TIME STARTING THAT NEXT PUPPY! IT WILL HELP HEAL YOUR HEART!

also...my wife said Its time to get a new Lab or a new wife

Enter Beau, he is the replacment but has already made a big name for himself around our house. I am trying to document all of his life in pictures his personality and expressions so i know I will be able to remember him better as the years begin to fly by.

That is Beau in my Avatar

Again thanks for read!!!


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD

2nd attempted to post. Lost first.

Here is a poem especially written for me by my good friend after the death of my Monica (YLF) who died on July 20, 2005 from injuries sustained from being hit by a car on June 9, 2004. This poem was my only solace then. I was blessed to have such a noble dedication written by a man of such great stature and prominence. I can only hope that someone else gains comfort from his act of love and devotion.

From Monica to Her Master & Mistress

Please take heart,
My dear Master and Mistress.
I know my departure
From this life
Has left you in deepest pain and sorrow.
But the physical divide of death,
great as it is,
Is bridged in a breath
By the spirit.
Thus am I always
close by.

Remember our happy times together,
especially in the park.
When you are walking there,
open your hearts, eyes,
And look - over there.
I am rolling on the grass;
Or nearby; I am muzzling
into your hand.
So please take heart,
dear Master and Mistress;
I am here.

Dr Minotte M Chatfield
23 July 2005


----------



## Guest

For as long as this thread has been here, I have never read through the whole thing. I can't handle it. I do look at bits and pieces and have read some beautiful stories, poems and anecdotes. But it's way too emotional... thank you all for sharing on this wonderful thread.

About 2-3 times a week, I recall Allie getting sick at the master national and Joie doing everything he could to save her. I realize that for three weeks she absolutely suffered and it pains me terribly... I miss her so much... And then add Joie to that and I go over the edge... I love this thread, but it sure does make me recall a little too vividly the most horrible time in my life.

-K


----------



## Cheryl Knapp

I believe this is one of the best site/list out there for our special kids. I have given this site address to a lot of friends who have lost their best friends in place of a sympathy card. I belong to 3 retriever clubs in FL as well as Orlando Dog Training Club. This past year, ,members have lost a number of dogs and they all come back to me after visiting this list with the same positive comments such as "what a great list, they said it just like I feel and couldn't express, I've bookmarked this because I know I will need to send it to some of my friends soon." etc. Please continue to have this available. Thanks all for contributing to it.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Special One

You woke-up with me every morning with vigor and zest.
We’d start the day off, like it was our last.
I could see the sadness in your eyes when I’d leave every morning,
Only to be greeted upon arrival with kisses and anticipation.
You meant the greatest of all to me and will always be in my heart.
Now that our lives have sadly departed, only have memories left of you.
I will undyingly miss you.
The joy of you being part of my life and the pain losing you in my heart.
My friend . . . . . My best friend . . . .My dog.


----------



## sothere

Morgan "Birdlord" Sunsets
10-9-93....11-2-07 This still hurts so much,I don't know how people can write the beautiful things that are contained in this thread.
We were fortunate to have each other for as long as we did.


----------



## John Alles

What a great thread and thank you all for sharing. I'm more of a reader here but 3 ago weeks had to put down my 10 year old black lab Suzie, this is the trubute to her I put on some other boards.

Tribute
You know in your heart the day you bring them home at 8 weeks and look into those small eyes there will come this day, still when it comes it is difficult to take, there time is to short, every second with them seems so much more valuable and you look back hoping, praying and wondering if you made the most of it all.

A few weeks ago Suzie started acting different, lethargic and just not herself. She had her moments of her old self and then last week she began to not want to eat all her food. At the same time I felt what I thought was something on her right side at the end of her ribs, was I imagining things? I made a vet appointment and Tuesday night my worst fears were realized. It was a very large tumor that in a week had become even more pronounced. Options were an ultrasound to find out the extent of the tumor and what and how many other organs were involved, surgery was the only option, no pill would make this go away.

No decision needed to be made right them so I took her back down to Debbies to be with her as I knew in my heart this was it. At 10 years old I could not see her going through an operation of this magnitude. She stayed with her until wed night when she told me to take her home where she was comfortable. She had stopped eating on Thursday almost completely and by Friday was fading fast and getting weak and in my eyes was getting uncomfortable. I took the day off and spent it with her yesterday knowing it would be our final hours together. Today at 1:00 I hugged her and kissed her head and cried my eyes out as I am right now typing this as the first of 2 needles entered her leg. I wrapped her in her favorite blanket and laid her on the the seat and took her to say goodbye to Debbie at the SPCA where she will be cremated. I would be a liar if I didn't say this was the hardest thing I ever had to do in my life.

She was such a good dog, there are better gundogs out there but in my mind she was the greatest. She was a veteran of many campaigns with me always by my side in every weather you could imagine, in every circumstance to. From the Penobscot River and sloughs of Maine, to the untold areas of New York and the wetlands sloughs and rivers of Iowa to the nasty stick ponds here at home she was well traveled and well liked by all who met her. She only carried one title and that was the title to my heart, she never had to prove anything to anyone, she just loved her work, from the first pair of woodrows she retrieved in her first year to the big crippled canadas that she relished more than anything. She was a good dog and always will be. Now in peace she can have nonstop retrieves and birds all day everyday.

Her ashes will be placed in two woodie decoys that I will carve so she can still hunt with me at least once a year, the rest of her ashes will sit in an urn flanked by the decoys the rest of the time. She will never be forgotten, every snot hole I step in, every farm I walk, every where I hunt she's been there and I know will still be with me.



Years ago on another site I posted this poem I wrote for her for when this dreaded day comes, a good friend helped me retrieve it from there and it will grace my wall with a favorite picture of her as well.



"Paw prints in the ashes"

She was born at night, in the late winters cold,
Which she came to ignore, almost seemingly bold,

She was black as night, in her thick laden fur,
Which defined her breed, her lineage, it defined her,

For the water she loved, and was so at peace,
Chasing bumpers, rising trout, ducks even geese,

The states we crossed, the fields we traced,
I'm glad to have known her, for I have been graced,

She was my companion, she was my friend,
My best hunting pal, until the end,

As I allow the dust, to blow into the wind,
My lonely hearts tears, soon to begin,

Now in her favorite place, in her brilliant flashes,
To leave her telltale pawprints, in the ashes.


When I wrote this years ago I never dreamed how hard it would be to write them at this time. To all who have gave encouraging words lately and all the good thoughts, thank you, more than you know.

I could not do this without including just a few of my favorite images of her, if I have but one regret it is the fact I have 100s of pictures of her and less then maybe 6 of her and I.

God bless ya Suzie and thank you for enriching my life.


----------



## tenbears

Euthanasia is never an easy decision, and incredibly difficult when you are the one faced with it. On April 7, 2009 I was faced with realization that it was the most selfless act I could do for my old friend. HRCH Quiver Creek's Rowdy Abigail MH quietly went to sleep with my hands around her face, so that her last breaths would be filled with me.

We brought Abby home to Ten Bear Kennels to rest in good company with HRCH Jasmine Black as Night (500 point HRC dog with countless Master passes) and AFC HRCH Carronade's Lady Katherine MH (The youngest dog ever in HRC to have 500 points at 26 month of age, and many consecutive Master passes, and FT success).

I can look out the kitchen window of my home and see the resting place of the dog that changed and shaped my life from the time she entered it. Here's to you Abby, 500 point HRC dog and only one of 27 dogs that made it to the 3 rd series at the Grand in Mississippi. Abby, you were all heart. 3/6/1996-4/7/2009


----------



## bluemister

I don't know if this one has been posted yet or not, but it hit home for me a couple of years ago.


The Rainbow Bridge Story

Just this side of Heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they each miss someone very special, someone who was left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly, he breaks from the group, flying over the green grass, faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into those trusting eyes, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together...


----------



## socal duckie

hers a lil slide show of TICK.....lost him a year ago to cancer....hunted to the very end!!!



click on photo for slide show


----------



## Vicky Trainor

In Loving Memory of “Chevi”​ 
Twin Pine’s Victory Lane QAA​ 
9/11/97 - 5/28/09​ 




Dear Mom and Dad,​
You’re giving me a special gift,​So sorrowfully endowed,​And through these last few cherished days, ​Your courage makes me proud.​​But really, love is knowing​When your best friend is in pain,​And understanding earthly acts ​Will only be in vain.​​So looking deep into your eyes,​Beyond, into your soul,​I see in you the magic, that will ​Once more make me whole.​
​The strength that you possess, ​Is why I look to you today,​To do this thing that must be done,​For it’s the only way.​​That strength is why I’ve followed you,​And chose you as my friend,​And why I’ve loved you all these years…​My partner til the end.​​Please, understand just what this gift,​You’re giving, means to me,​It gives me back the strength I’ve lost,​And all my dignity.​​You take a stand on my behalf,​For that is what friends do.​And know that what you do is right,​For I believe it too.​​So one last time, I breathe your scent,​And through your hand I feel,​The courage that’s within you,​To now grant me this appeal.​​Cut the leash that holds me here,​Dear friend, and let me run,​Once more a strong and steady dog,​My pain and struggle done.​​And don’t despair my passing,​For I won’t be far away,​Forever here, with your heart,​And memory I will stay.​​​​Your best friend,​Chevi​
​​​​​ 

I received this today from Mike & Vikki Diehl. My deepest condolences on the loss of their girl, Chevi.


----------



## RickF

WR Brasco of Tun Tavern 8/3/95-7/11/09


----------



## Chris Atkinson

RickF said:


> WR Brasco of Tun Tavern 8/3/95-7/11/09


Brother Rick,

I am crushed that you lost Brasco.

Within the last 24 hours, I came home and viewed a photo of you running her in a NAHRA test in Ohio on a randomized photo slideshow. Then tonight, I was looking in my drawer for a hankerchief that my 4 year old son Sammy had to have - a hand-me-down from my deceased grandpa.

First, I found a folded up piece of paper with a $5 bill in it. It is from my sending you the cash after your winning a duck calling contest bet in South Carolina years ago. Apparently you sent it back to me!

My deepest condolences on the loss of Brasco. Maili will not be far behind her...sadly.

Chris


----------



## RickF

Thanks Brother Chris.

It is truly a sad day here.

Your mention of Ohio reminds me, she may have had enough points for her MHR. Just not sent in etc.

I'll never forget the day we went grouse hunting up here in SWPA. She sat to flush and shoot, temporarily 

These dogs bring so such to our lives. Frankly, without Brasco, you and I may have never met. Gotta love these dogs.


Thanks again Chris,


Rick


----------



## Chris Atkinson

RickF said:


> Thanks Brother Chris.
> 
> It is truly a sad day here.
> 
> Your mention of Ohio reminds me, she may have had enough points for her MHR. Just not sent in etc.
> 
> I'll never forget the day we went grouse hunting up here in SWPA. She sat to flush and shoot, temporarily
> 
> These dogs bring so such to our lives. Frankly, without Brasco, you and I may have never met. Gotta love these dogs.
> 
> 
> Thanks again Chris,
> 
> 
> Rick


Rick, 

My unending friendship, love, and loyalty to you and yours....

Chris


----------



## Skybuster

Dear Lord, Please look after Buster. I hope to handle him again someday.

HRCH Muddy Jack Skybuster MH
9/28/1998 - 7/14/2009
________________________
Mike Akeroyd ~ Houston


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Tribute to a Best Friend
Sunlight streams through window pane unto a spot on the floor.... 
Then I remember,
It's where you used to lie, but now you are no more. 
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet, and muted echoes sound.... 
Then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound. 
A voice is heard along the road, and up beyond the hill, Then I remember it can't be yours.... 
Your voice is still. 
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted hall And lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall. 
I'll wrap these treasured memorials in a blanket of my love And keep them for my best friend until we meet above. 

_In loving memory of Ebony & Ivory's Joy of Joys, JH_
_Owned & loved by Todd Williams & family_

_5/2/2000 - 7/29/2009_


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Well, here I am crying again as I was three years ago when my Nanci went to the Bridge,,,
Freya


----------



## Aussie

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.

And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart.

If I live long enough, all the components of my heart with be dog,

and I will become as generous and loving as they are".


----------



## Juli H

AFG's Crazy Dayzee, Aug 13,2006 - Aug 23-2009

For my crazy, sometimes naughty, always loving 'little girl'
You were taken from us too young, and my heart aches knowing you will not be here in the morning. But it helps me to know you are in a better place than I and I know I will see you again one day.
Give Honey, Morgan, Nestle, and Kiska a Dayzee high five for me.

http://www.skyviewchesapeakes.com/dayzeesmemory.html


----------



## FOM

I found this link toady: http://www.bestfriendmemorial.com/


----------



## Splash_em

After the BAHRC test was over yesterday, my father and I packed up the tables and told the last few people there good bye. As we turned of off 98 and drove down 95, we passed two of the dove fields that we shoot a lot in the winter. Birds are already in the sunflowers. 

I knew that the Mystics float barn was extremely close to where we typically shot doves but I didn’t realize just how close. My father, brother, and I had kicked around behind it a few times and watched the doves flying and even noted the wood ducks as they tried to land in the pond one evening while we were training. I also knew that this was where they had buried Thor when he got killed back in June. 

After we finished putting the tables in the barn, I couldn’t stand it any longer and had to ask. “Dad, where is he at?”

He answered and said to follow him. We walked down the hill just a little ways and dad stopped. “Son, see that big red oak down there about 100 yards away? The ground is shaded there from 9 AM throughout the rest of the day. You can shoot to both of those dead trees and the pond’s edge from the shade.” As he finished speaking, he looked at me and with a broken voice said “Walk down there by your self. You don’t need me for this. I’ll be in the truck when you are ready to leave.” As he turned and walked away, I watched a 60 year old man wipe tears from his eyes while trying not to let his son see him.

I walked down the hill by myself with mixed emotions going through me. Happy because I had, just a few hours earlier, received my first title with the new dog. Sad because my father was obviously emotional and this was the first time I had been to the burial site. Proud because of the detail and thoughts my brother and father put into Thor’s last resting spot.

The thoughts going through my head were disturbed as I got closer to the first dead tree. 17 doves were using the limbs as a resting spot. Through the tears that were swelling up in my eyes, I looked over at the other tree and watched as some more doves came out also. I couldn’t count them all but, there weren’t as many there.

As I sat down next to the base of the tree, I could see the tell tale depression in the ground where it had been disturbed by a shovel. I couldn’t take it anymore and let the tears flow. As I sat wiping the last tear out of my eyes, I watched the doves slowly starting to come back and as an added bonus, 2 local mallards swam through the pond. I guess they had been there all along and I had failed to see them.

During the trip back up the hill, I had the final emotion of the trip sneak up on me. Relief. His last resting place couldn’t have been laid out any better than it was. 

The drive home was quite. Neither one of us spoke very much. As we opened the front door, 2 labs (mine and his), ran over to meet us like they hadn’t seen us in years. Those eyes with unconditional love sure can put a smile back on your face faster than anything.


----------



## BLKLAB1

Thank you to all that had posted to this thread, It has warmed my heart and made me sad reading all the post and poems. I will also have one to post one day about my great retriever. But until then, thank you to all and god bless.


----------



## bob vetter

Great post ! Made me think of all the great dogs I've seen come and go in recent years.


----------



## Pigger

Holy Crap! I can't read those!! Seriously I get all teary eyed if I try. If I actually read them I'd start bawling.


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Good grief,,,I can't take reading these either.
As someone once said they are with us much too short a time.
Freya


----------



## torrentduck

These are killing me... 

My wife and I are vets. We have the mixed blessing of being able to send our dogs over the divide ourselves. 2 Chessies, 4 cats, and a horse to date...never gets easier. Try keeping it together, talking calmly to your pal eating ice cream while you push in the plunger....we die a little each time. Seeing all these posts made me nostalgic for a eulogy my wife wrote for Cedar, our first chessie. It's interesting how a dog's life looks written out. An exercise for anyone coping with the loss. Brought back lots of memories...mostly smiles. My dog lying next to me must think I am crazy as I sniff and cough repeatedly. Anyway, a letter for "Cedar" if you're interested. Boy....a lot has changed. I was too busy back the with pursuing my career interests...how much more I could have done with them.
-------
Just wanted to let you all know that we decided to let Cedar go today. We just couldn't bear to see her continue to deteriorate.

Most of you did not know her in her prime, so I thought I'd share some memories of her life.

I got her in the summer of '90 after a hard second year of vet school. Our friend Roy nicked named her "Cheddar Head" - so her registered name became Cedar Bay Cheddar.

She taught me so much about dog training. Unfortunately by making alot of mistakes. In her first basic obedience class the instructor told me Cedar was depressed because of the type of food I was feeding. In fact she acted depressed in class because she didn't like the antiquated training methods.

She used to come with me to happy hour during our large animal rotations at New Bolton Center (farm). She barely complained when she lost a tooth trying to catch a soft ball at the same time as the bat.

In '92 she had six puppies. One in the closet in Don's apartment in Pittsburgh, 4 in the back of my Honda Accord on the Pennsylvania Tpke, and one in the little house I was renting in Cumberland, MD. One of the turnpike puppies was Cypress.

In '95 she was diagnosed with cryptococcosis(a fungal disease) in her stomach. The fungal specialist at Univ of TN stated that it was "exceedingly rare" to occur in that location. She was placed on Sporanox- an "exceedingly expensive" human anti-fungal. She needed 3 capsules a day at $5 a piece. When we realized she would need to be on this long term, Don contacted some friends at a zoo in Tx who were traveling to Mexico- they purchased a supply for us at only $1 a capsule. We made jokes about our Mexican connection. She was on Sporanox for 9 months.

One Thanksgiving holiday our friends Margie and Marty took the dogs so we could travel back home. While they were out for a few hours, Cedar pulled 2 pumpkin pies off the counter. There was only 1/2 a pie left when they got home.

In '96 my friend Carolyn invited me to an agility match which became the beginning of my obsession.  Cedar and Cypress had never seen any of the equipment before, but were allowed a short practice time. Cedar placed 3rd in the match. We entered our first trial after only a few more practice sessions. She was an honest worker, always trying despite my poor handling and inexperience. Funny, she never seemed depressed when we did agility 

Although we had done some field work all along, we became a little more serious about it around '98. Our chessie friend Dave repeatedly complimented Cedar on what a good mark she was. Don took her dove hunting a few times, but that was short lived as she ate more doves than she retrieved. We entered and passed our first 3 junior hunter tests. (ducks are a little harder to chew...)

In '99 we moved to FL. I noticed she was not jumping as well, but figured she was just getting a little stiff with age. At her first trial in FL, she could not get up the a-frame. We discovered at that time that she had spinal arthritis. That was the end of her agility career.

That last junior hunter leg was lurking on my mind, so at age 11 3/4 we decided to enter a test in Feb '02. She passed for her title leg. It was a bittersweet weekend as we had just returned from PA from Don's father's funeral. Paul always had a soft spot for Cedar.

She had lots of hugs and good meals this week. Steak and potatoes, bacon and eggs. Her last moments were spent licking icecream. 

Cedar Bay Cheddar, CGC, OA, JH
We will miss her terribly.

-Jan and Don


----------



## brandywinelabs

It has been a tough 6 months losing one at 8yrs old and now her mother.

Even though a little obstinate (sp?) at times, she did get master passes before we had to quit running hunt tests for a time. She was very adept, when training with bumpers, in not showing the fact that she was ignoring the bumper and looking like she was hunting hard.

At 9.5 she ran our clubs first HRC seasoned test and was one of two who passed. She was still doing triples at 11. Over the last year she had declined quite a bit and suddenly within two days she lost all spark and was basically listless. 

She also produced our first CH.

RIP Sadie 2/23/97 to 11/06/10.


----------



## MoJo

brandywinelabs said:


> It has been a tough 6 months losing one at 8yrs old and now her mother.
> 
> Even though a little obstinate (sp?) at times, she did get master passes before we had to quit running hunt tests for a time. She was very adept, when training with bumpers, in not showing the fact that she was ignoring the bumper and looking like she was hunting hard.
> 
> At 9.5 she ran our clubs first HRC seasoned test and was one of two who passed. She was still doing triples at 11. Over the last year she had declined quite a bit and suddenly within two days she lost all spark and was basically listless.
> 
> She also produced our first CH.
> 
> RIP Sadie 2/23/97 to 11/06/10.


I remember her well Greg and am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mcredgold

Tri Star Guess We'll Keep Ya,CDX,MH,WCX...KIP 4/13/98-01/06/11 RIP buddy


----------



## jason910910

my beloved spunky R.I.P


----------



## sinner

The simple words I used when I put Vinny down: 
Please forgive me for my mistakes and I have forgiven you for yours. 
I hope your memories of our short time together are as good as mine. 
May your next journey will be lots of birds and papers to retrieve!


----------



## mnduckhunter

Only got through a page of this. 

Can't think of when the time will come when I have to do that again.


----------



## lennie

What I Thought Today
by Earlene Lacy


Today I was walking and I turned to see your tail wagging as it disappeared in the bushes to my right.
I thought “I wonder where he is off to now.”
Up the hill and down the back side and I turned the corner just in time to see your brown head dip under the black raspberry bushes.
I thought “He better not be eating those again.”
Down the forest path and across the foot bridge, I looked back to see the ripples in the water where you went swimming toward the beaver dam.
I thought “He’ll be in trouble for stealing those sticks.”
Through the pines, I heard a burst and saw the grouse flush out from just under where
I swore I saw your back go under the bough. 
I thought “Good on you, old boy”
Across the meadow I look out to see the grass parting as you quarter on up toward the house, nose to ground.
I thought, Hunt em up, boy.
Back in the house sitting by the window, I look over at your bed. And at first glance, you are curled up there sleeping soundly. 
I thought “What another great day we had old boy”
Then I realize it was the window in my heart that I saw you through all along. 
I thought “Rest in Peace, dear boy”.
We’ll do it all again in my memories another day.


----------



## quackerjack

Im really glad you guys have this site on here. I lost a friend I dont think I will ever get over. I have never been more depressed or sad over a person passing than my friend lexi. Courtneys Alexis. I had her for almost ten years. In that time I came to love her and depend on her very much. I had been in a car accident and was not able to get around very well. She was my constant companion in and out of the field. She picked up car keys, my cane, I even used her as a brace if I fell in order to get up. She was a pillow for me and my grandkids, my hunting partner fishing buddy and everything else you could say. I once fell while fishing and dropped about 20 fish and since I couldnt bend over it looked like I was going to leave them. I looked at lex and she was staring intently at me wagging her tail. I said get em lexi....... and she brought me all of them and helped me bring them to my truck. I could bore everyone with all my stories and there are alot, but I wanted to tell people who cared about my baby and best friend. My loss is felt by me everyday. I feel sorry for myself because she died. About a year and a half ago, she developed a large tumor on one of her mammaries. A vet told me he could remove it and she should be ok. But he didnt spay her. Last oct. she developed a bad cough. I took her to a vet I knew and he said she just had allergies and everything felt ok with the oper. site. We treated her for allergies for about a month. She got worse, another vet and blood work showed her white count at 36,000. He was aggraveted that the first vet hadnt spayed her and did it then. Very infected and she went down hill fast. She couldnt get up after a while. The last night I told God if she wasnt going to get well take her or I would have to put her down and I couldnt do that. The monday before christmas she came to my room and got me. I had slept with her on her bed many times, this time I sat and babied her and loved her until almost 4 a.m. At five she died. I will always miss her.


----------



## Kelly Kosinski

My personal favorite Tribute to a Great Dog. One of the Greatest....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fABaDtwI2S4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BrownDog12

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## godoggo

They are all great- they love us and teach us so much about ourselves. God bless the dogs in our lives and arent we lucky we let them into our hearts. 

To my beloved Cooper- just a lab but started my love of the breed


----------



## Gene

Can't post the tribute I have been going over and over in my mind but I will soon. It would probably be good therapy for me.

Had to put my gal down today. Lucyana's Chicago Hope MH and Qaa. Hope was 13 years old.
Knew this day was coming but when reality hit it hit hard. For sure one of the toughest days of my life. Feel better now after being there with her and knowing she is now pain free and running around chasing ducks, creeping, and all that good stuff. 


What a great lady she was and we will miss her dearly. Rest in peace my sweet girl.

Gene


----------



## Guest

I lost my beloved Dusty March 14 2011 its the saddest day of my life, as I sit here reading all these wonderful tributes it brings peace to know he has so many wonderful friends.


----------



## canebrake

Remembering Henry today 10/27/98 - 08/03/09....I still miss you...love mom

http://www.vimeo.com/27199516


----------



## Phezzy Boyz Froid

Tough thread, but so very worth it. 

I don't really have a poem but here goes

Here's to Narco ( 1997 -2010).

I remember the day that I came to pick you up. 

Twelve little black bundles of pure energy, crawling and squirming, jumping and pawing. Each one was nice and then was you. 

I separated you from the brood, You had a fierce independant streak, I place you in a cardboard box filled with blankets, you crawled out, I place you back in and away you went.

As you grew, I knew that you were going to be "the best"......the best one that I had had yet. 

Amazing trails, those birds were lost for sure......Nope not once you got wind.

Blinds on long sailing winged Canada's and Greenies.....I could hardly believe how you carried those lines.
Oh, the miles we covered, whether in sport or on the job, you were there.

That day, last September, when I held you as you went to sleep....sadness personified....

Sleep well my friend.

PBF


----------



## huntH2OFowl

Nine years ago last August my wife and I picked out a cute little chocolate lab female. Actually, that is not correct. She really picked us. The other pups were did not show us one bit of interest and she would not leave my side. 

I knew a little about hunting dogs. I knew that I wanted to make sure that the parents hunted. That was about the extent to my knowledge. After taking a leap of faith, I really got lucky. She was more than I ever had hoped. She was my buddy and my best hunting partner. When I would get out the camo, I'm not sure if she was wagging her tail or the tail was wagging her. She rode countless hours with me and would sit patiently in the drivers seat for my return when I would go into the store. Her greying muzzle at 4 made her look old beyond her years, but at her fighting weight she was a pretty good looking girl. I ran her in UKC and I have to admit, that my early lack of knowledge restricted her ability to go further. With that said, she was one hell of a hunter. She was all business in the blind. You wouldn't even know she was there - unless you missed - then she would stare right through you. I know she was thinking "if I only had thumbs, I would have to take this guy with me. How in the world can he expect me to retrieve something that flies away?" 

During the past year, she decided that the fence in the back yard was just a suggestion. She usually just went down to the pond. Tuesday night she got out of the fence (she never escaped at night - I'm not sure what she was doing). About 8:45 my doorbell rang. A lady was at the door and asked if we had a brown dog. Her horrified look told me that the reason for her visit was not a social call. My hunting partner was killed on impact.

RIP Hunter's Banded Suzie - the tears as I type this remind me of how much you meant to me.


----------



## EasyEd

Hey All,

My first post here. This thread prompted me to register and join.

I want/need to talk about two dogs.

The first was AKC registered Gabrielle's Mocha Cinnabear better known as Mocha usually just Mo. Obviously a chocolate lab. Fair bit of Chief breeding. I got her in 1980 from a good college friend during my first summer of fieldwork on my MS degree. I can remember her just over 6 weeks delivered to me in a field cabin in the woods on deadhorse creek in Oregon - the first night her whimpering in a small box beside my bed where I could reach down and pet her - the next day scared to death of a small 6 in wide half inch deep rivulet crossing a trail in the Gearhart Mountain Wilderness area - that fear didn't last. Later that summer on a hot day she managed to bite a can of mountain dew in my car and create little fountains of dew that she eagerly lapped away at - what a mess. The next year she learned the hard way not to try to race yellow jackets to a ball of raw hamburger we tossed aside so we could eat. Then it was on to my Ph.D. and she learned about cattle as I tried to get her to at least be a gate when I tried to move them. Once she failed to stay in the truck around some steers and got stomped and I cared for a monster cyst for a few weeks. She quickly figured out how to heel beside my horse. She taught me about carelessness when I unthinkingly tossed a stick into raging spring runoff whitewater and she dove after it and disappeared into a gravel bar of trees with logs and debris and water raging through and around them. I've no idea how she got out but she did. She never hesitated to go into water but didn't care for the roar of whitewater after that. Another time I was changing film in a camera 25 ft up a tree with no branches and I heard a noise and there she was at the top of a double extension ladder panicking as there was no place to go. As I grabbed her she kicked the ladder away from the tree but luckily it fell back against the branch and I caught it while holding onto the dog. When I gathered vegetation data she would sleep and I would sneak away and either she would track me down or I would roar the engine of the truck and start driving with her quickly in hot pursuit. It was all a game to Mo.

I finally got her OFAd at 5 or 6 (came back good) and had her bred - her only litter - 9 wonderful chocolates - 7 of which were sold for around $330 average (2 to the stud owner). She even paid her way through life.

She saw me through two graduate degrees, several girlfriends, my marriage to my wife and her two sons and their dog, the birth of my daughter and the birth of my son. She took a major backseat in my life then and never complained. She took the loneliness of being in an apartment or house while I was at school. Her bladder was tested often. Her manners were impeccable once she got over her youthful rambunctiousness - I could walk through a crowd that included other dogs with her off leash at heel and never worry. 

At around 14 - one evening she was hurting and came to me and I brought her in telling my wife I'm taking her to the vet in the morning. On the floor beside our bed just like that first night 14 years earlier she was whimpering and I did more than just pet her - I lay on the floor right beside her. She laid her head over my arm and breathed a big sigh that I can hear right now as I type this - relaxed and went to sleep as did I. Yes I woke up in the morning beside a dead dog. Saddest day of my life and yet I am so thankful to Mo and whatever powers that be that I was there at the end.

There are many stories I could tell about Mo - some even involve hunting - but at the end of the day she was my rock when I needed a rock - and for that I am eternally honored and grateful to have known her and look forward to seeing her again.

-Ed-

A quick edit just so you know I do not intend to be a post and run kind of member - even as I typed this - lab number 3 a 3 mo old yellow named Molly has been ankle biting me trying to get my attention.


----------



## EasyEd

Hey All,

Time to tell about lab number 2.

After Mo passed near 10 years went by. I certainly had dogs but at this point I was buying a few purebred cows and we had sheep and the odd goat. I got a border collie named Tex from a friend and we still had my wifes dog a blue heeler cross. Tex had the "eye" (stock dog people know what that means) and was a great help in handling animals but border collies are not family dogs - they are one person dogs and I wanted another family dog so when Tex aged and the other dog had passed I decided to get another chocolate lab. I searched the net and got a Cuda grandaughter on one side a Rascal great-grandaughter on the other. Of course there were no shortage of other "titled" dogs in the pedigree. She came from Iowa and I remember to this day picking her up at the Calgary airport after her flight from des Moines to denver and up. She rode on my wife's lap the 4 hours to home. Her name was Maizie since she came from corn country.

I had high intentions of training her as hard as I had trained Mo but work, life and family got in the way. Actually years later I can admit the truth was simple - I didn't MAKE the time. That and the fact that she was one hammer-headed high energy dog compared to Mo. I don't know if she had an off switch. She would retrieve like crazy - doubles were routine and triples she could do - and never quit. I used to run her for miles (3 to 5) behind my truck in the winter at temperatures well below zero F just to take the edge off her - face covered in frost she would ask for more an hour later (I don't think EIC was a problem). When we moved to Vancouver Island she became my wife's constant companion on walks in local parks. She had absolute respect for me (we had some discussions) occasionally minded my kids, and minded my wife pretty well and would go absolute ape banannas at the idea of a walk - leaping around yipping like a puppy - even at 8 years of age. She was smart - would retrieve your shoes get her leash anything to go out - her vocabulary was amazing she learned so fast. She was smart - not border collie smart - but smart - definitely smarter than Mo.

I never got around to having her bred as was my intent as I know having at least one litter really helps with the psyche (mellows them out) of female dogs. I also never actually hunted her as I was more into deer, elk moose and the like (besides my shotgun had been stolen and I hadn't replaced it).

Then in 2010 my brother passed and in August we went to a celebration of his life. I was going to take Maizie but at the last minute we didn't and I stupidly let my daughter convince me her "boyfriend" could look after Maizie for a week. I knew at some point that dog would look at him and say "one of us is boss an it ain't you" so one night so despite my telling him to always have her on a leash he didn't and she ran off. He did all the right things trying to get her back but we have never seen her since.

A year has gone by and our cats were getting way too smug and insolent and my wife was after a companion for walks and we just like having a dog so we now have a 13 week-old yellow (neither of us wanted a another chocolate now) named Molly. I intend and will try my hand at trialing/hunt tests with her and start bird hunting again. In my mind I owe that to Maizie. Maizie where ever you are if you are alive I apologize - you deserved better than I could give you and rest assured every brown dog I see I look hard at to see if it is you.

As challenging as you were Maizie we all love you and miss your not being here.

-Ed-


----------



## MattC

Someone needs to find the "Goodbye Old Friend" article from an old issue of Wildfowl magazine.


----------



## ReedCreek

In Loving Memory of our Beloved Bonus (CH LegaSea's Icing on the Cake, JH); we lost him on April 25 to a massive seizure. 


Mom and Dad, 



I saw you both crying yesterday as you knelt by my side, I felt your tears as they slid down your faces, I heard your sobs as you held me for that last final time. 



I want you to know, I knew you were there, I held on till you came and I heard you tell me how much you loved me and how I was your “Bonus Boy.” Mom, I heard you plead for me to come back, to be strong again, but you felt the wings of the angels pass as they whispered “no, let him go, it is time.” I know that was the hardest thing you have done, because Mom, you are a fighter and to let go is not something you do….thank you for letting me go Mom. 



Dad, I felt you wiping my face tenderly and cleaning up around me, I heard your prayers and saw your tears. I saw you wrap me tenderly in the blanket and place your tee shirts under my head; Mom thank you for the tennis ball you placed by my head. This morning, I was there as the tears slid down your face before you were even awake; it was me who licked them tenderly away; and yes, that was my shadow you saw in the play yard with the others. I will never be totally gone, I will be there by your sides or across the room. 

Please don’t cry; please don’t hurt so much….it is all true, it is beautiful here, I am running free, Josh and Kinsey are here, and yes, even that rotten pk Pussycat (he’s not so rotten anymore). Tell Jennifer and Steve that Girl is here, but she is off chasing squirrels. Tell Jacki that Munzey is here and he can bark anytime he wants to. I don’t hurt anymore, I don’t limp anymore; the white is gone from my face and I will never, ever again have to have my ears cleaned, my toenails clipped or have one of those horrible seizures….never, ever again. 

One thing, and one thing only makes me sad and that is none of you are here – but that is okay, I want you to stay where you are as long as you are supposed to; but I have a place where I will wait and I will be there when you come; that is my job now; to wait for all of you; to welcome you home. 

In the meantime, tell Keepy that there are hundreds of tennis balls here, tell Jesse that there are no leashes or crates here, and tell Center that every bird is a flyer. Keeper they have rain here, but it is only to grow beautiful fields filled with butterflies. There are no leashes, no ecollars, no prong collars, no heeling sticks…everything we learn, we learn with cookies or hotdogs and most of what we learn we already know…that there is love here. 

Your beloved Bonus Boy


----------



## Twolabsplus

Vicky Trainor said:


> When tomorrow starts without me,
> And I'm not there to see;
> If the sun should rise and find your eyes All filled with tears for me;
> 
> I wish so much you wouldn't cry
> The way you did today,
> While thinking of the many things,
> You didn't get to say.
> 
> I know how much you love me,
> As much as I love you,
> And each time that you think of me,
> I know you'll miss me too;
> 
> But when tomorrow starts without me,
> Please try to understand,
> That an angel came and called my name,
> And took me in his hand,
> 
> And said my place is ready,
> In heaven far above,
> And that I'd have to leave behind
> All those I dearly love.
> 
> But as I turned to walk away,
> A tear fell from my eye,
> It seemed almost impossible,
> That I was leaving you.
> 
> I thought of all the yesterdays,
> The good ones and the bad,
> I thought of all the love we shared,
> And all the fun we had.
> 
> If I could relive yesterday,
> Just even for awhile,
> I'd wag my tail and lick you,
> And maybe see you smile.
> 
> But then I fully realized,
> That this could never be,
> For emptiness and memories,
> Would take the place of me.
> 
> But when I walked through Heaven's gates, I felt so much at home, When God looked down and smiled at me, He said "Holly is waiting here."
> 
> So when tomorrow starts without me,
> Don't think we're far apart,
> For every time you think of Holly and me, We're right here, in your heart.


I used this one with a picture of our first Lab "Promise"... framed it with a picture of her... but one I really love and used along with many other dog friends
who lost their beloved "companion", is the verse from the Garth Brooks song "The Dance". "I could have missed the pain but would have had to miss the
Dance". That one was fitting for our youngest (at the time) Promislands Prairie Dancer (Tara).


----------



## JimmyD

Many people will walk in and out of your life, But only a true friend will leave paw prints on your heart.


----------



## youngblood

To Duke:
You were the best mutt a farmkid could ever have hoped to enjoy a slice of life with. From the first day I saw you in that corncrib I knew you would never leave my side. You always had an uncanny ability to know where I was and got there quicker than anyone else. Your feats are legendary amongst all my friends and family. You survived everything from trucks to coyotes. Duke, your hunting ability was incredible. How you knew exactly what to do will always amaze me. The impact you had on everyone who came to our house was profound. The day you passed, I got more calls than I had on my birthday. I will miss coming home from college and tackling you, rolling around the yard. I will miss you being by my side. Laying by the fire with you the last night I was home will forever be with me. When Anna, my 2 year old niece, visiting Mom and Dad she began crying and could not be consoled by the absence of your presence. I feel the same way every day. I am glad you went quickly and were not in pain. I am glad that Dad got home in time to hold you on your last breath. I wish I was there like you have been for me. I will miss you. I will never be able to replace you. I wish I knew what to do now, whether to get another dog or not. All I know is you will not be forgotton.
Much love, Duke
Greg


----------



## bmountain

"You get too fond of a dog. Not until after his death do you realize how much he meant to you. I sometimes wonder if the pleasure in owning a dog is worth the misery caused by his death." J. A. Hunter, 1952


----------



## bmountain

*A dog's passing*

"I have never owned a dog like Buff, before or since....You get too fond of a dog. NOt untill after his death do you realize how much he meant to you. I sometimes wonder if the pleaeur in owning a dog is worth the misery caused by his death." J. A. Hunter, "HUNTER" 1952


----------



## SDguyinMN

I wrote this for my friend and hunting partner of 14 years, a day before the vet came to my house to put him down. 


Your Head on My Lap
For Kane - 4/3/99 - 11/10/12

Second pick, from a litter of eight, 
there were three black males, I 
could hardly wait!

Holding you gently on your back 
with my hand, you kicked, licked 
and struggled, your energy was 
grand.

"He'll be a lot of dog," was the 
breeder's insight. Not long and I 
realized, he was absolutely right!

A pro trainer I was not, so I 
purchased a book. We joined a 
retriever club, we did what it took.

To make you a gun dog, a pet and a 
friend, was my goal that first year, 
much time we did spend.

I made some mistakes, and patient I 
was not, but with your big heart and 
desire, through my deficiencies you 
fought.

At eight months of age, you 
retrieved your first bird, that 
pheasant was big, but you wouldn't 
be deterred.

I don't know who was more proud - 
you or I. You delivered to hand, 
and in the blink of an eye....

You were hunting again, and so it 
went for years. Pheasants, ducks 
and geese, and some blood, sweat 
and tears.

The time has now come, Kane, for 
me to let you go. Our years in the 
field have taken their toll.

As I reminisce over the past 
fourteen years, it seems like a blur, 
or is that just my tears?

Great memories of hunting - too 
many to comprehend, but in the 
end what will stand out was that 
night you were my friend.

Five years ago and a feeling of 
despair, on the floor and in tears, 
life seemed unfair. Quietly you 
walked up, awakened from your 
nap, you nuzzled my chin and laid 
your head on my lap.

So tomorrow my friend, we must say 
"goodbye". You will feel no pain in 
that field in the sky. I will be with 
you as you take your final nap, 
holding onto you tight, your head 
on my lap.


Kane died yesterday on that same kitchen floor where I was sitting when he comforted me five years ago. I will miss him.


----------



## jdavis92

Where to start…

The beginning is usually the best place I guess. It begins, as it was told to me, in April of 2000 in suburbia Dallas when a small yellow puppy was thrown over the backyard fence of a young couple with two very young boys. They had no idea where the puppy came from, but she was all alone and was so adorable that they just had to keep her. So they did, and they named her Sophie.

Shortly thereafter, this family moved to the Phoenix area and through a series of events I was asked if I wanted to adopt Sophie, a now 2-ish year old Yellow Lab. When Holiday and I met her, she was still just a pup really. Super excited to meet new people and trying to figure out if this big new guy and his big black dog were cool or not. She must have made up her mind pretty quickly because, before we knew it, Holiday and I had Sophie loaded up in the back of our SUV with all her gear and we were headed home. We broke the news to Scooby (our human roommate) that we had another dog in the house and he almost immediately coined her “Sophie-Doo”.

Sophie and Holiday became fast friends. Their demeanors were quite different from each other. Sophie was a pretty cautious dog, where Holiday was not. Sophie was social when she felt comfortable, whereas Holiday became quite aloof. Holiday was the embodiment of Alpha and Sophie was the Omega, but they made a good pair for that reason. Holiday was big and fast, Sophie was lighter and quicker on her feet. It made sending them after the same bumper a real affair as Holiday would get to it first but slide past it by a few feet, allowing Sophie to snatch it up and play _keep away_ from Holiday until Soph could eventually get the bumper back to me. But there seemed to be a real kinship between them. Sophie was somehow able to smooth some of Holidays “rough” edges and Holiday, in turn, looked after Soph and made sure she was safe when I wasn’t around. They reminded me a little of Old Dan and Little Ann from the novel _Where the Red Fern Grows._

About a year into it, we all decided we needed a change of scenery and moved up to Flagstaff. It was a breath of fresh air (literally and figuratively) for all of us. Lots of wide open spaces for us all to play and more friends (two and four legged) to play with. We lived in an apartment at first, which was tough; nowhere to run while Dad was at school/work. But it was adjacent to a large piece of USFS land; lots of room to run when Dad got home. Once, Soph and Holiday got out of the front porch area and were picked up and taken to the pound. I was none too pleased about the whole thing, but when I went to pick them up I remember Soph being SO scared about what was going on. She was shaking and drooling all over the place. I couldn’t stay upset with her for long. Holiday was indignant about the whole thing so I blamed her for them getting arrested anyway. J

Soph and Holiday went everywhere with me; Idaho, Utah, Colorado, and all over Arizona. There is a photo somewhere of the three of us standing on three of the Four Corners. We went camping, swimming, snow shoeing, chased squirrels, and drank beer. I took care of them and they took care of me.

Late in 2005 Soph and I took a big hit. It was time for Holiday to pass on. We both took it pretty hard but none harder than me. Soph really helped me out during that rough time. Somehow she understood that we were all each other had at that time. Much like she did with Holiday, Soph helped smooth out some of my rough edges. It was little Soph that helped soften ornery old Holiday and me a little bit.

Life moves on as it often does. Soph and I got another year older. I graduated college. We moved a few times to what seemed like all corners of Flagstaff. Some places good. Some bad. Sophie was not shy about letting me know when we moved into a place with terrible people and/or terrible dogs. Things were good for me and Soph. She had the fortune of being my second dog, which meant I had some experience in being a dog “owner”. She also had the misfortune of being the first dog I had ever tried to “train” in any official sense of the word. But as usual, where my patience dwindled, she remained ever “Sophie” and helped teach me lessons that will be valuable for the rest of my life.

Somewhere in that year I was at Pay N Take, drinking beer, and watching the Yankees play (surprise, surprise). I met a nice girl who was there doing some exact same thing with some friends. This little scenario happened a couple more times when eventually this girl and I decided to go out on a real date. But just to make sure I had this Yankees loving, beer drinking, girl on the hook…I took her to meet Sophie. Six years and one baby boy later we still sit and watch ballgames and have a beer together. Thanks Soph.

There is more to this part of the story though and may be the most important year of Sophie’s life. Amy loved Sophie so much. Soph became her dog…not mine really anymore, as that love was reciprocated back to Amy ten fold. I had just brought Phobos home and was spending a lot of time training her to hunt. Amy decided that she and Sophie were going to do some training of their own and become a certified therapy dog team. And certified they became. Amy and Soph would eventually visit local elementary schools on a routine basis where 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] graders were learning to read. Soph would sit with the kids and let them read to her. It was almost as if the kids were teaching Soph to read, which gave the kids a real boost and made Sophie a happy dog. Nothing I ever do with any of my hunting dogs will come close to comparing to what Amy and Soph did that year. I was, and still am, very proud of both of them for their courage and inspiration.

Time has not been so kind to Soph the past couple of years. Somewhere along the way she tore both her ACLs. Doc told us that other than that, she was in great shape. Still, it made our walks a bit shorter and a bit slower than they used to be. She developed bumps here and there like most old dogs do, but Doc said she would die _with_ them rather than _from_them. Muscles become tired and joints start to ache and pop. Just getting up and down the stairs was becoming hard.

This year has been the roughest for Soph. Oral meds and monthly injections have helped manage the pain, but the grasp of Father Time is inevitable. It became increasingly clear to Amy and me that Sophie’s time was fast approaching. It’s never an easy question to answer though. I waited too long to make “that call” with Holiday and I swore I would never make the same mistake again. Soph spent some time with my folks a couple of weeks ago and somehow my Dad knew it was time as well. I was convinced she would make it back for Thanksgiving…my Dad never said a word. Shortly after getting her back up the hill it was apparent that it was time. 

Today, Wednesday, October 24[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012, we let Sophie go. Amy and I thanked her for bringing us together, helping us both find a family. I thanked her for taking care of me…for teaching me patience. For putting up with ALL THE CRAP that Phobos perpetually put her through. For being the best damn dog ever. I asked her to remember who Holiday was. I told her that Holiday was waiting, with Teal, and to go find them. Find them and go play with Holiday again. Maybe they would take her hunting if she wanted to…something I regrettably never did. I let her know that Amy and I would be there someday because I subscribe to what Will Rogers said, “If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.” 

There are so many things I am forgetting here. *How do you sum up 10 years of living and growing and loving with the same animal in just a few paragraphs?* So many people whose lives Sophie touched. So many times I heard the phrase, “I’d get a dog right now if it could be like Sophie.” Or after Soph and I would hang out with some folks for a while I’d here, “Let’s look into getting a Yellow Lab.” And then they would, and realize that there is only one Sophie-Doo. So many kids’ lives Sophie touched, whether by helping them learn to read, being a blocker from other dogs (Funny story, ask Serena if she remembers Sophie at Randy’s Superbowl party), or just letting them stroke her ears that were the softest you will ever touch. So many adults whose lives she made better…none more than Amy and mine. I want to write about all that she’s meant to so many people but can’t find a way to express what that is. Nor do I have a grasp on the extent of what that meaning is.

I will miss her more than any words can describe. There are so many clichés about the ties that bind humans and dogs. All of them are true. So many stories about the pain of dealing with the death of a family dog. All off them gut wrenching. 

Love you Soph. See you when I get there.


----------



## Twolabsplus

Smackwater jumpin jac chance - 4/24/1999 - 3/4/2013 

one more day, one more time, one more sunset,
maybe i'd be satisfied.
But then again, i know what it would do,
leave me wishing still for one more day with you.

Rest in peace my dear and loyal friend...


----------



## Guest

Dusy its been 2 years today that you left me, I miss you so much
Rip Croppers Gold Dust


----------



## Dnurk

Hannah, I am sorry we didn't go out on a walk in the woods last weekend. I had no idea you were sick. When you were acting lethargic Monday evening we just assumed you had eaten something you shouldn't have. On Tuesday morning you couldn't walk. By Tuesday afternoon you were gone. Only 7 years old......WAY too soon. 

You had more talent than I knew what to so with. All of the successes you had we're directly attributable to you. All the issues you had were directly my fault. 

The house is too quiet without you. The chair in my office doesn't seem right without you in it. The spot next to me on the couch is too cold without you. 

You will be missed but not forgotten, friend.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

The Bowl

So there it sits...mocking me. Tears roll down my face and I think..."It's only a THING! An object! " Yet my tears, they do not stop.

I look at this ceramic object and reflect...

How often did I fill it? ....Not nearly often enough. I could have continued to happily fill it for years to come.

How many times did I clean it? ....I'd gladly do it, even one more time.

How often did it cause you happiness, when I picked it up? What I wouldn't give to see you dance for joy because THIS signaled one of your favorite times of the day!

How sad it is...to see a dog dish that has outlived it's owner.

....with a heavy heart, and tears that continue to stream down my face, I pick it up, and gently tuck it away...forever.​


----------



## uplandbird

Don't cry because they're gone, smile because they happened.

Dr Seuss quote and very appropriate, after the initial grief has lessened.


----------



## ReedCreek

One year today - On April 25th, 2012, at just 7 years young, Bonus (CH LegaSea’s Icing on the Cake, JH) drew his last breath in my arms and I felt my heart stop and my own breath leave me… 

I borrow these words that were written by a writer for the Portland Oregonian, Ben Hur Lampman; to honor another great dog, a dog some of you may or may not remember – King Buck. While at first glance King Buck and Bonus may appear to have nothing in common – King Buck being a National Field Champion – “…one of the great ones” and never during King Buck’s lifetime “… did he posture, pose or give the slightest indication of public awareness. Flooded timber with wild ducks and wild duck-shooting is when King Buck came typically to life.” Bonus on the other hand was indeed a ham; loving the spotlight and coming to life in the show ring, sure that all who came that day were there to see him and him alone; as one renowned handler once told me “That dog thinks he owns the ring!” However, when Bonus encountered his first duck, he displayed such wild abandonment and joy that his short lived career in hunt tests was as rewarding to me as his career as a show boy!
I believe that Ben Hur Lampman wrote these words to honor every great dog whose master will never forget them for he knows “the place where dogs such as Buck are really buried.” and so I borrow them to bring me comfort … 

_*
". . . For if the dog be well remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, laughing, begging, it matters not where that dog sleeps. On a hill where the wind is unrebuked and the trees are roaring or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land where most exhilarating cattle graze. It is one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained and nothing lost – if memory lives. But there is one best place to bury a dog.
If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call – come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they shall not growl at him nor resent his coming, for he belongs there. 


People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who bear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them.
The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."*_

*In Loving Memory: 
CH LegaSea’s Icing on the Cake JH (“Bonus”)
October 23, 2004 – April 25, 2012
Rest in peace sweet Bonus, come down the well remembered path to my side again and again.*


----------



## Vicky Trainor

*MAY I GO?* 
by Susan A. Jackson

May I go now? 
Do you think the time is right? 
May I say good-bye to pain-filled days 
and endless lonely nights?I've lived my life and done my best, 
an example tried to be. 
So can I take that step beyond 
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first, 
I fought with all my might. 
But something seems to draw me now 
to a warm and loving light.
I want to go. I really do. 
It's difficult to stay. 
But I will try as best I can 
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me 
and share your love and fears. 
I know you're sad and afraid, 
because I see your tears.
I'll not be far, I promise that, 
and hope you'll always know 
that my spirit will be close to you 
wherever you may go.
Thank you so for loving me. 
You know I love you, too. 
That's why it's hard to say good-bye 
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time 
and let me hear you say, 
because you care so much for me, 
you'll let me go today.


----------



## FOM

Love this cartoon...missing my old man today...


----------



## Ghadarits

*She wasnt a water dog but a great one none the less and she was my best ever.*

R.I.P. Chloe the Jack Russell Oct 10th 1994 - June 8th 2012 

Chloe was a great friend and hunter, she was always on patrol for 17 years she chased small game while hunting and kept our property rodent free, she met me at the gate everyday up until her last day, she was great with my daughter never being aggressive no matter how she was dressed up or made to dance, She was my best dog ever and I've had some really good ones....... Clovis the Puparovis I sure do miss you!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor




----------



## Cheryl Knapp

*The ***STAR*** (c)Doug Coulter 7/96 "All Rights Reserved"*

I just saw this on an obedience email list I am on. I'm fortunate that today is not the day for me - yet. My 15 yr old Jewel is slowing down but as of this day, hour, minute, second all is well in the Knapp family. I just felt someone else may be in need of this. If today is your day of "need", I am sorry for your loss. 


The ***STAR*** (c)Doug Coulter 7/96 "All Rights Reserved" 

I have used the star three times in my life and it has worked all three times.

I used it when my parents died and in July of l996 when I lost my Golden Retriever Tammy. 

Part of the blood that flows through my body is Native American,and the Star was told to me years ago by a wise old lady. 

I have felt the pain first hand of loosing a Golden and feel I must share the Star with other Golden owners in their time of need. 

When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey,what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. 

You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body.

The star will not work if it's a false gesture on your part.

You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 

Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. 

Go to a spot you and your dog used to go.

Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river.

All at once you will feel a very strange sensation, it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. 

At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over ,but mostly in the North, Northeast portion. 

All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky, it will be the one blinking. 

It will draw your attention to it.

At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. 

That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear- never to be seen by you again until you too have made that successful journey. 

When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky. 

Doug Coulter 

Codokas Goldens & Dog Training 

Past Home Of: U-CDX -TAMARA OF DOC'S MONTY- CDX ,S-CDX, CGC, REGISTERED THERAPY DOG(Our Little ***STAR***.) 11-9-85 to 7-19-96 Waiting patiently for me at the bridge. I still miss you, I still love you, and the hurt is still there.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

"Grief is like the ocean; it comes on waves ebbing and flowing. Sometimes the water is calm, and sometimes it is overwhelming. All we can do is learn to swim."


----------



## Cut em_Jack

*If it's ok Id like to post this here so I can check it every day.*

The previous posts have been filled with words that both make me cry and smile and look forward to seeing my Jill again. Thank you!

Yesterday I had to say good bye to my shadow, my companion, my BEST friend of 11 years, Jill. You see I have never really been a people person but Jill brought out emotions and feelings I cant describe. She wasn't the perfect dog by most standards. She chewed through the dry wall all day when she was a pup while I was at work. She shredded magazines and furniture but was always happy to see me no matter what. She was very vocal and whined a lot but I always figured she was trying to talk to me. She was the most gentle dog I have seen, never even batting an eye when my child jumped on her. She never met a stranger and stole the heart of everyone she met whether they liked it or not. 

She was my constant partner in the duck blind and was very good at her job. She was no field champion but she was a true champion in the field. Back issues retired her early but her desire to go never failed. She even put up with a new crazy lab in the house that would eventually take over her duties in the blind. Yet, she never complained. She has been by my side through every significant event in my life including being the best "woman" at my wedding and the birth of my children. It seems unfair to get a dog like this as my first. No other can compare. She always seemed more human than animal. 

For the past few weeks her appetite has been slowing, the vet believed it was pancreatitis and treated her accordingly. Jill's second favorite thing in the world after getting attention was to eat. So I was very saddened when she refused to eat all together. Her desire to move about went away and her usual extreme tail wag was harder to get. The trip to the vet hospital on Sunday was very difficult. I could almost feel it was her last ride. An overnight stay and fluid replacement did nothing to help her. The xrays proved that she was riddled with cancer. 

She looked so tired but the glow in her big brown eyes still took me back to her earlier years. Her body was failing her. I took her a recent killed duck to the hospital and she made several 5 foot retrieves and I got a glimpse of that famous tail wag. The decision was made to not let my best friend suffer any longer. She passed peacefully in my arms with tears streaming down my face. I only hope she realized I was doing this out of love for her and I would do anything to turn back time. Its just not fair that she is gone so soon. I never wanted to think about it happening and always thought I would get a couple more years.

The little things are what is so hard. I miss her putting her nose under my hand and making you pet her whether you wanted to or not. I miss her walking in the kitchen and flipping open the trash can lid to check for something good. I miss the whining and really I miss absolutely everything. I only pray that all the poems and sayings are true and that there is a rainbow bridge and I will see her again. That is the only faith that can keep me going. I hope she is with me and my family now in spirit. Oh what I would give for just one more day.

Please hug your boys and girls tight and give them an extra treat. They are here only for an instant.

I love you Jill. Please save me a place in the duck blind. I will see you soon.

Southern Firefighter's Flame JH -"Jill"
11/6/02 - 11/25/13


----------



## hotel4dogs

Goodbye my old girl, you were by my side for almost 17 years. I would say you were no more than a house pet because you were never field trained, but you were so much more. You were a friend and a constant companion. My first dog, my first Golden. Miss you so very much.

"Tiny"
3-20-1997 - 11-22-2013
"Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there"


----------



## Cut em_Jack

This quote has helped me a little so I added it to a photo of my Jill that I always thought showed God looking down on her. I always felt the closest to God sitting in a duck blind with Jill.


----------



## 1st retriever

I got you at 6 weeks old and you slept on my chest/neck for the first few weeks. I had you for 9 wonderful years where you proceeded to sit in my lap any time you pleased. You were my first purebred dog. I know I did things wrong with you as we were learning together but I wouldn't trade any amount of our time together for anything. I love and miss you so much my Big Girl! RIP Zoe.


----------



## ramblinmaxx

*In Loving Memory

Watermark's K.D. MH June 16, 2000 - January 26, 2013*
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/2011_KD_Obit.html

*In Loving Memory

RMR Waterstrike Bramblegamble MH November 4, 2004 - June 28, 2013*
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/2011_BG_Obit.html


*In Loving Memory*


*Chickamauga Raz Matazz MH July 24, 2000 - May 16, 2014*

http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/2011_Raz_Obit.html


----------



## james durfee

View attachment 18949


Here's my first chessie that I ever owned. She was a great friend and hunter. Didn't matter what it was, if I asked her to fetch it, she would. Very loving, yet protective of me and my family. My daughters were like her puppies, which she never had any. But she was very motherly to my girls. I miss her very much. Fetch 'em up Sugar!!!


----------



## M.Schmidt

Thanks for the dance Schmidt's River Bottom Ace.. 12/24/02 - 7/21/14


----------



## dreamwaters

*Wow - what a thread! What a feeling of brother(and sister)hood to see so many of my own emotions reflected on the screen. My most genuine and heartfelt condolences to you all. Similarly to some others, I joined this forum because of this thread. I lost my yellow female "Ruby" to osteosarcoma at 9 years old earlier this year. I just got a new pup, but that's an introduction to make in another thread. For now, I'd like to share some of what I wrote previously. On the day that I found out, I felt the need to write, and poured out the following:*

_How could this be? When I look at you now, 90 pounds of muscle and Fundy-proof fur, led at one end by your big block head bearing an infallible nose, wise brown eyes and impossibly soft ears. Bringing up the rear is that thick ever-thumping rudder of a tail. Yet inside that muscular shoulder, just infront of your strongly beating heart-of-a-lion, it's eating you, they tell me. And it's eating you fast. 

This was not the outcome that I expected when I brought you to him yesterday. I was so sure. A limp in that same dodgy shoulder - surely just those problematic tendons flared up again? No problem, I thought ,cortisone injections and a month of leash-rest and you'll be good as new. Well, good as any "new" 9 year old lab can be. In my mind’s eye I had you sitting in my canoe a month from now, as we paddled up the meadow to the portage trail where you'd be trotting along ahead of me. Once in a while I'd tilt the canoe up to see you looking back, checking on me to make sure that I was still coming. I can see you now at the top of every steep rise, between the huge mossy rocks, looking down at me with a panting smile as I stumble my way up, panting and smiling a little myself. 

So when the vet looked your over and you yelped and flattened your ears at his gentle touch, the furrow in his brow was not lost on me. My stomach did a little flipflop when he said that he wanted to do a quick x-ray before proceeding with the cortisone injections. I don't understand - you can’t SEE tendons on x-rays, can you? Oh well, nomatter, it's only money and nothing is too good for my Fur Kid. I went along to help the techs to get you comfortably and calmly onto the x-ray table. You were compliant as usual, as I nuzzled my face against yours while they positioned you for an image of the offending joint. I looked up and we watched the magic of the digital x-ray slowly appear on the screen. And then we were quiet. Even my untrained eye could see it plain as day - a matrix of honeycomb throughout the top of your humerus. When the vet was called to look, and he said quietly, 'Come with me'. No 'flipflop' this time - more like a punch in the guts. 

I follow him and we sit. And the news hits me. Hard. And as he keeps talking, and I keep asking, it keeps hitting, as each tendril of hope snaps and rocks me back in my chair. In the silence that follows, I am left with very little to cling to. I have a few palliative drugs to try to make you comfortable. I have the looming knowledge that it will be up me to understand, and to listen to you, when you need me to bring you back here for the last time. And I have the knowledge that that day will be soon. All that I can give you is the promise, because while you owe me nothing, I owe you everything, that I will help you.

Back home, we move a bed downstairs so that we can live together on one floor, respecting the fact that you've always preferred to be within a few feet of my ankles at any time, and that the stairs, like our steep portage to the trout lake, are now off limits for you. 

And time with you now is a rollercoaster. At times, lying splayed on your side in an opiate daze, you stare at the wall and I want it to be over. But then you drift off, and all five limbs (because if a lab's tail isn't a limb then what is it?) twitch and thump as you charge off after a pheasant flushed and tumbled to the ground in a field of dreams. And then you wake and wince to your feet while I leap to mine. Outside, I curse the snowy remnants of the longest winter in recent history as you stumble around painfully trying to get positioned. When you wince and I see the whites of your eyes, your velvet ears pinned back against your big yellow head I am shattered. I hope that no neighbors happen by at that moment to witness my grief. But a moment later you're snuffling your nose happily into the snow, flushing some ghost of a peanut deep beneath. Then, we both freeze at once and cock our ears to the sound. Clear as a bell in the cool spring air, even over the swish and splash of springtime urban traffic, we both heard it. Ga-HONK. I turn to look at you, and I'm gutted once again by your bird-stiffened stance, strong neck stretched upward, ears forwards, with that gleam in your eye as you focus on the sky and wait for them to appear. When they do appear you glance quickly at me, then back at the geese. Yes, I saw them too! As the nine of them glide right overhead, their own long necks stretched northward over the neighbourhood rooftops, I can see the slight tremble of anticipation that you always get. If you heard the click of a safety you'd flinch a bit and coil yourself for the retrieve. And if I shot one, you'd make that retrieve I'm quite sure - three-legged and osteosarcoma be damned. And this shatters me too. Once again, no neighbours to 
witness my heaving shoulders as I kneel and gather your big head into my arms. You pull away - I'm blocking your view of the departing geese dammit_!

*And just a short week later, I composed this, posted on a local hunting forum for a close-knit community of hunters, many of whom had met Ruby in person, and all of whom had watched my first gun dog "grow up" on the forum:
*
_Over the years I have subjected you guys to a bombardment of pics and stories from Ruby and I's adventures together, so I figure I owe it to you to pass on this sad news since you "watched her grow up".

It's with a broken heart that I have to tell you that we had to put our beloved Ruby down yesterday evening.

Last Wednesday Kelly and I took Ruby to the vet to arrange for cortisone injections to try to solve a re-occurence of lameness in her left forelimb (after a wonderful 5 month reprieve). We were hoping for a month of leash-rest and then May would find her scampering along the portage route with us on our way to a 10th summer of adventure. Sadly, we received much worse news. Ruby had advanced osteosarcoma (cancer) in her upper left humerus - a painful and fatal disease. Amputation followed by chemo/radiation is a treatment option that is sometimes attempted, but this generally buys only a further 4-5 months. In Ruby's case, it was clear to Kelly and I that sensible and unselfish treatment options were strictly palliative.

Unfortunately, none of the available drugs appeared to be effective. We tried a cocktail of anti-inflammatories and a powerful opiate until Friday, but aside from sleeping a lot she was clearly still in a lot of pain. We added a nerve-calming agent to the cocktail over the weekend but it quickly became very clear to both of us that the available treatments (which we had by now exhausted) were not providing her with sufficient pain relief that we would consider humane.

So last night at 5 our vet shed tears alongside us as Ruby's great soft head sank heavily into my hands while Kelly and I held her and talked softly to her as she slipped away. She went as calmly and softly as we ever could have hoped and with all the dignity that she so very much deserved. As you can imagine, we're shattered, but we take a measure of comfort in the memories of the 9 years of wonderful adventures that we had with her. But she leaves behind a big hole in our home and in our hearts.

Thanks to all of you who shared your feedback over the years, it helped a newby bird hunter with his new dog along to a fantastic 9 years and some of what where the happiest days of my life. Thanks OldDucker and Chezz for inviting me along on some of my first "classic" ducks hunts, to work alongside the noble Beau and the mighty Timber to see how it's done. Thanks also to Mainlander- a man with infinite patience for Ruby's early bad habits of getting out of range! We sure SAW a lot of roosters on his generously shared covers, even if some of them were 100 yards away as we sprinted along trying to keep up to her! Thanks especially to Take'em, who has been along on more adventures afield with myself and Ruby than I'd care to count. With Jake the savage cover-buster alongside Ruby, we made for an unstoppable team. With "the Tank" and "the Nose" on their case those poor roosters never stood a chance!_







































A first rooster each for my old buddy Jaydog and his lovely missus









Her last roosters - a quick pre-workday limit (her specialty!)









*Dave*


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Dave Nice story. Thanks for sharing your story. It is heartbreaking. You have really good memories. Love the pics!


----------



## dreamwaters

Thanks Mary. She sure took a big piece out of us when she went! As much as you remind yourself that it's an unavoidable part of owning every dog you'll ever have (except maybe the last one), it sure stings when it happens...
-Dave


----------



## Terry Britton

RIP Britton's Gold Ginger Spice JR 02/18/2002 to 11/07/2014

She will be missed. As a young pup, she was quirky about pretending not knowing how to swim at a new pond, to trying to get out of work. She matured into a nice retriever. She loved her kids, and would check on my daughter Lindsey when she was born in 2003 on command. Ginger's training and tests slowed down in 2005 when Austin was born. She was diagnosed with a heart murmur as well, so I just hunted her when I could. She held up and kept the kids entertained as I wrapped up an MBA from 2009 to 2011. By 2012, she wasn't in much shape to hunt or go on walks with my wife. In 2013, she had a couple of tumors removed. Her symptoms showed up again last week where she wouldn't eat, and just laid around. So, we took her to the vet where the ultrasound confirmed her stomach was blocked by a tumor, and was throughout her whole digestive track. We had her put to sleep Thursday night as I held her head, and massaged behind her ears with her whole family there. 

Ginger will be missed. I will try to come back and add a few pictures.


----------



## 1st retriever

March 3, 1999 - December 5, 2014 
Lost the best damn dog in the world today. She was my first dog. We competed in 4-H for a few years before I aged out. She was the most rambunctious, happy go lucky, dog ever! I was told I would have my work cut out for me. We worked hard and my Senior year we purpled in Obedience and I took Top Senior Handler. A few years later we passed the CGC test. She was about 10 years old. She had settled down just enough to pass. Up until about 2 years ago she was a little trouble maker. She would still stand at the door and bark. Walk back and forth across the yard and bark. Try to get into the garbage every day. Eat anything you give her. Loved to bark at cows. Used to get out of the yard and run and run. Taught her to play basketball, wave, and believe it or not she could count! During the dog shows at 4-H she would belly crawl out to me during the long down. Many other stories as well. She was my everything. My heart dog. My best friend. It feels like she was supposed to live forever. Britt I love you with all my heart and miss you so much. Run free my Booger Butt.


----------



## Guest

RIP BEAR 
GMHR WR RIPARIAN BEARLY BEHAVIN MH SH QAA

DECEMBER 31, 2000 - MARCH 17, 2015

We miss you so much

Bears song ... My Old Friend by Tim Mcgraw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR1tGp5EJVY


----------



## awolfe

deepest condolences. saw your post and was afraid it was Bear.


----------



## Redshoezoo

RIP Maddy
12/19/1998-3/19/2015


----------



## Guest

Redshoezoo. I'm sorry for your loss . Bear was put down on Tuesday and it hurts so bad. My prayers are with you and everyone that has lost their best friend


----------



## blake_mhoona

there have been many dogs in my life but you were the first that was "mine". I remember picking you up in Mississippi like it was yesterday. You will always have a place in my heart and I miss you more than you can imagine. the bed will never be the same without you in it next to me. You weren't the most talented or the most well behaved but No future dog will ever hold a candle to you and the life I had with you. no one is ever ready for losing their four legged sons/daughters but this was especially hard because of the short time we had you on this earth. RIP Roux's Blazin Chocolate "Moose" March 26, 2012-May 7, 2015


----------



## 3blackdogs

blake_mhoona said:


> there have been many dogs in my life but you were the first that was "mine". I remember picking you up in Mississippi like it was yesterday. You will always have a place in my heart and I miss you more than you can imagine. the bed will never be the same without you in it next to me. You weren't the most talented or the most well behaved but No future dog will ever hold a candle to you and the life I had with you. no one is ever ready for losing their four legged sons/daughters but this was especially hard because of the short time we had you on this earth. RIP Roux's Blazin Chocolate "Moose" March 26, 2012-May 7, 2015
> 
> View attachment 23045


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. It's a gut wrenching experience, but when they're that young you feel like something has been stolen from you in the most painful way. My sympathies to you and Moose's family.


----------



## Colin Moody

I joined RTF, 7 years ago shortly after I found Maggie. A friend purchased her litter mate and when a placement didn't work out I contacted the family. I arrived to find a family that genuinely loved her but were overwhelmed by her energy level and decided to make the responsible decision to find her a permanent home that had the patience and energy level they felt was needed to ensure her happiness. After talking with them about the situation and inviting them to my home, although I was a college student at the time, I earned their confidence and with tears in their eyes, they said goodbye and our relationship began. Along with this relationship my interest in training grew significantly at this time to the point where just about all the time I was not devoting to school was spent reading, listening to, and learning hands on everything I could find on the topic. Looking back on this time, although it wasn't for lack of effort, I made more than my share of training mistakes when advancing beyond the basics. With age comes wisdom and increased respect for the great trainers who are so in tune with their dogs that they make it look easy at a test or trial. Although Maggie and I would never enter competition, the relationship her and I developed was unlike anything I had experienced previously. The same overwhelming dog, was one of the calmest, sociable, and upbeat dogs I have ever interacted with. This relationship continued with her by my side everywhere I went for the next 7 years. Last Thursday I got the phone call we all fear. While away on business the family that takes care of my dogs while I'm away,and has for some time, failed to lock the deadbolt on our exterior door and did not realize the door did not close enough for the bottom latch to secure. Sometime in the night the dogs were able to get out. Thankfully my 9yr old male stopped in a yard down the street and was taken in by the family over night and brought back the following morning. Maggie walked a little further down the street and stepped into the main road where she was hit by a car and did not make it. Returning home to a house without her in it has been extremely trying at best and this past weekend was rougher than I could have ever imagined. A walk with my other dog, usually one of the most enjoyable parts of my day, has been a heartbreaking experience without her walking at heel to my left. Opening the door without her their to greet me is an experience I still am not completely over. While awards and titles are something we would have loved to experience with each other, the time spent together trying to figure it all out and the wonderful companion I've had for the past 7 years as a result is something I will treasure forever. Although I was able to teach her things, I eventually came to realize that she taught me far more about myself during this time than I could ever teach her. I've always known that our time with them is short, far shorter than we would like it to be. When that time comes to an end much before you had accepted previously, it is a more difficult experience than all but a select few can understand. Miss you Mags.


----------



## rjouben

RIP ASTRO

HRCH Chewy Chocolate DisAstro MH, QAA
February 21, 2002 - October 11, 2015


----------



## dogcommand

Dedicated to my dear sweet Gyro (and Rudy,Max,Tara,Jessie,Kate,Shani, Pronto,Chip) and with apologies to Willie Nelson and Julio
To all the dogs I've loved before,
Who traveled in and out my door
I'm glad they came along, I dedicate this song
To all the dogs I've loved before
To all the dogs I once caressed, and may I say, I've owned the very best,
For helping me to grow, I owe a lot, I know,
To all the dogs I've loved before
The winds of change are always blowing
And ev'ry time I tried to stay
The winds of change continued blowing, and they just carried me away 
To all the dogs who shared my life, who are at the rainbow bridge
I'm glad they came along,
I dedicate this song to all the dogs I've loved before
To all the dogs who cared for me, who filled my life with ecstasy;
They live within my heart;
I'll always be a part of all the dogs I've loved before.....


----------



## Matt McKenzie

*HRCH Fairwinds Lucy MH*

January 2003 - November 2015. Lucy was a good dog. We had some really good times and she produced some pretty nice pups. She will be missed.


----------



## Kyle Bertram

Matt McKenzie said:


> January 2003 - November 2015. Lucy was a good dog. We had some really good times and she produced some pretty nice pups. She will be missed.


Aww, sorry Matt.


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Terry Thomas said:


> I can't read these. It breaks my heart.


I too am unable to read thru these. There is a book that I have called, The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Distinguished Dog by Eugene O'Neill. 
The last of 42 pages ends with the following~~No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail.


----------



## Guest

Almost every night i wake up and I swear I hear Bear walking on the tile in my kitchen..He will be with us forever...I miss him so much March was the one year passing of his death very hard day.. prayers sent to all who have lost their sweet babies.


----------



## Breck

Smokin Auggies Menace QAA (6/23/03)-(6/27/16)
Smokie Bear left today. He was a nice dog and loyal companion. He won a Qualifying but was retired soon after for various reasons. 
Bye Smokie, love you!
.


----------



## zoomerang

Sorry Breck. I remember him well. What a beautiful dog! What a thrill it was to see Smoke in training - he was awesome!

Sincerely
Lois Gebrian


----------



## duckdawg27

HRCH South Wind Brody Jo MH
12/16/03 - 7/11/16

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4ZJEhRmRAM


----------



## Thomas D

Smackwater's Miracle Man, MH
5-6-2004 8-16-2016
Luke was a gentle sole who brought us so much happiness. He was enjoying his senior years by sleeping in the A/C all day and occasionally stealing a bumper from the younger dogs.
When looking for a Boss pup Mary Howley referred us to Valerie Marks. Thank you Valarie for letting us have him. Hope Catcher was the first one he saw when he crossed.

RIP Luke.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

*Reese 2010-2016*

Some of you may remember me from about 5 maybe 5.5 years ago. I showed up here and you all welcomed me with open arms. You steered me in the right direction and helped me mold my Reese into the dog he became. Reese molded me into the man that I am today. I stayed with you guys for quite some time but I found my self getting engrossed in forums on the net and decided to give them up for the sake of my family. I came back from time to time for bits of advice but for the most part I was gone and for that I do apologize. This is a great community! I unfortunately come back with the worst possible news. I lost my boy Friday night in a split second. To no one's fault but my own. I wrote the following passage in a fit of tears Friday night. I miss my boy I really do. But I wanted to thank you all for the community you are and the help you gave us along the way. It was the greatest six years of my life!

"Six years ago almost to the day Lindsey and I brought home a 8 week old fire ball of chocolate. He had a big block head and paws that we didn't think he would ever grow into. I can still smell that puppy breath. As hard as I try to remember he never really had much trouble adjusting. He chewed up a few socks and any toy that we got for him but he adjusted well to life here with us. 

We worked hard from day one. Socializing working on basic commands and obedience. Every day was something new. I would honestly hate to know how much better of a retriever he would have been had he been trained by someone who wasn't learning too. 

I am still convinced that Reese taught me far more than I ever taught him. He taught me patience, loyalty love without prejudice and new level of forgiveness. I also learned a little about dog training. Reese was a fast learner despite my best efforts. For three years we trained and hunted together until a big change came to his...our lives. The birth of our son Easton. From day one Reese was smitten. If Easton was up Reese was up. He helped me warm more bottles and change more diapers than I can count.

As Easton grew so did Reese's patience. The ear pulling the horseback riding, kicking, hitting, pulling and getting rammed with tonka trucks began. Reese took it all in stride. He was a great big brother. 

We shared countless freezing mornings together in the blind and quite a few warm ones (we do live in NC). He had a drive to pick up birds that was like no other I had seen. I've watched him drive head first into a chainsaw brier thicket and come out full of thorns with cut up ears and nose. But he came back with his duck. 

Reese made many friends in his six short years. I can only think of one person who he didn't like but Reese was a pretty good judge of character and that guy just needed to keep walking, but I digress. Reese was everyone's friend he loved to be rubbed, he loved to run he loved tennis balls. Reese just loved.

Two weeks ago Reese and I and three other friends had quite possibly the greatest week of hunting in my life and certainly the greatest week of his. Duck hunting in the morning and Pheasant in the evening. He worked hard that week week in Kansas and I will always keep those memories fondly in my heart. 

I've gone over the strange chain of events that led up the the loss of my best friend. I've replayed it at least ten thousand times in my head already....What ifed it to death already. I held him in my arms as he took his last breaths. I had to tell my wife and my family what happened. That was hard. However not as hard as what I had to do next. 

Easton is now 3. I had to tell him that his best buddy was gone. I explained to him that he was in Heaven hunting and playing with other dogs. It took a while to sink in and when it did it absolutely devastated me. I can deal with my pain but I just wanted make his pain go away.

Tonight when Easton said his prayers he prayed for Reese to get better and come home soon. Its hard to hide your tears when you hear a little prayer like that.

Reese was just 6 hours ago riding around in the front seat of my truck. I stopped and got a Sundrop and a pack of nabs. Reese got half of them. Had I know that was going to be our last ride I would have let him have them all. 

I'm Gonna miss you buddy. Rest easy and I will see you again. We have more ducks to get!

Reese Maulden 2010-2016"


----------



## 3blackdogs

I'm so terribly sorry, Jonathan. You wrote a wonderful tribute that shows so clearly how much Reese was loved. The loss of these beloved dogs is always so difficult, but to lose them suddenly, without warning, is a gut punch.


----------



## John Kelder

I am at a total loss........a pup I bred died at 13 months of age...I was not there to comfort and care for him , that was a responsibility given to another . It was a trust clearly misplaced...He suffered as he slowly died ,and I will carry that with me forever . He died Thanksgiving Day , and even now it is beyond me to understand how he could be gone to the bridge . I never got to hunt him . That special bond of a partnership on the line and in the field never had a chance to be established . I spent countless hours searching pedigrees to breed my girl too . I thought I did a great match . Now I will never know .  RIP Bashakill's Honcho Grade Tank ...Boss , you are missed very much . Time is the one thing you don't get enough of with your dogs.. and to lose one so young is the ultimate hurt.


----------



## Rich65

This is the first time for me reading these wonderful, heartfelt tributes to not just our best friends, but a huge part of our heart. Fortunately, I'm not at this point yet, but it made me tear up as I thought about everything my dogs have meant to me.

I know when that day comes I'll be on here reading these, trying to convince myself and my heart that everything will be ok.

Thank you to everyone for sharing these.


----------



## David Lambert

Little River's Cajun Cruiser "Cruiser" 3/29/02 - 5/10/17

Said goodbye to best dog a man could ask for. Great family member, intense hunter, fierce competitor and most of all,best friend. He was my first dog and taught me more than I think I taught him. I will never forget him. Cooking


----------



## Dan Wegner

“Ransom”- CH Coastalight Toodoggone Much CD MH ***
3/24/2007 – 6/17/2017

How does one put into mere words what a special lifelong friendship with a very special dog truly means? I find myself looking for you around every corner, waking up at night expecting to see your face at my bedside and sense your soft kisses, coming home after a rough day and you aren’t there to greet me. Life as I knew it has ceased to exist. You made every day brighter and the nights not nearly as long or dark. You answered to “Ransom”, “Handsome Ransom”, “Monkey”, “Monkey-Man”, “Hunk-A-Monk” and many other names…. You were mine and I was yours.

Our lives became intertwined over ten years ago. I anticipated your arrival long before your mother even knew you were coming. When I received pictures of you and your littermates, something stuck out about you, the dark blue collar boy. All I could do was convey what I was hoping for in a pup to your breeders, Judy Teskey and Wendy Tisdall and trust they would make the right choice for me. Of course, when I arrived on Vancouver Island in British Columbia and first laid eyes on you, I knew my gut feeling was spot on. For 3 days I played with you and your littermates, but couldn’t take my eyes off you and secretly hoped that you were the one they had picked for me. When I found out that you were their choice for me, as well, I was ecstatic, I knew it was fate and our incredible journey began!

You fit right in at home with the other dogs, kids and our goofy rules and picked up things so quickly. We had so much fun learning together. You were learning 24/7, not just when we called it training. You picked up all my idiosyncrasies, body cues, the tone of my voice and my demeanor. I was learning how to “read” you and get the most out of you. We slowly became a close-knit team. I tried hard not to ever blame you for our failures and you didn’t blame me. Lord knows we failed allot, but we worked through the difficulties. We turned failures into opportunities and became stronger together.

I never could have imagined where our journey would lead or the great people I would meet because of you. Some would say we had allot of success, but most weren’t there to see all the time we spent together to create those opportunities. Time that I now cherish even more that you aren’t here. It was certainly exciting to rack up so many achievements with you. An Obedience title, Derby win, skipping Junior and earning our first Senior and Master pass on the same day. Umpteen consecutive Master passes, including a title along the way, qualifying for 3 Master Nationals and finishing the only one I could get off work to actually stand beside you for. You finished a number of Qualifying’s and then stepped up to show me and many others that a Flat-Coat was truly capable of competing against very talented Labradors in the All-Age stakes. That Amateur 4th a few years ago was more than I had ever hoped for and I was so proud of you! The first Flat-Coat to achieve that in over 22 years! You made it deep into several other Amateurs and Opens, often surprising many who watched you, but those darned big water blinds kept getting us. That’s okay, I never held it against you… It was “our” issue together. You sure could mark birds though and I had so much fun watching you do what you loved.

Some within the breed referred to you as a “field dog”, like it was a bad thing, or something. Since some folks place such high value on a show championship, I decided, after retiring from field trials that we should give the dog show thing a shot. I knew you were a great representative of the breed, but others who valued that “Champion” title had not had the opportunity to see you, so we gave them a chance. Like everything else, you excelled at it and in just 4 weekends, at 8 years old, you finished your Conformation Championship with 4 majors. That was fun, but it was time to come home and enjoy retirement. Somebody had to hold down the couch.

While all the achievements were fun, it was the time spent together in the field, on the road and at home that I will cherish the most. You were my constant shadow. We became inseparable. While the other dogs were content doing whatever, you would not let me out of your sight. You were my special boy. The one who got to go with me to the store. The one I snuck food to when the others weren’t looking. The one who greeted me every day with a ball, toy, shoe, pillow or whatever you could find. You just loved to carry things and never tore anything up. You had a foot fetish…. I tried like crazy to keep you from licking my feet at the dinner table or while relaxing in the living room at night or getting ready for work in the morning, but you wouldn’t have it. I finally gave up trying to stop you and it became one of those quirks I miss so much about you. When you rode in the back seat of the truck, you would nudge me under the arm, just to get me to pet you or talk to you.

Who is going to trot alongside the mower for hours while I cut the grass now? Who is going to chase the neighbor’s ducks on the pond for 45 minutes straight without touching land and occasionally have “success” that I had to explain to the neighbors? Who is going to stand in the garage and stare at the shelf where I keep the Frisbees, hoping that dad has time to throw a few? Who is going to jump up on the bed and play bitey-face with me when I’m putting my socks and shoes on in the morning? Nobody was better at concealing the fact that they had a rock in their mouth, but I always knew with you. I could sense your presence in a dark room and you mine. I always knew what you were thinking and you could read me like a book.

While many other members of your breed shower affection on everybody they meet, you only had eyes for me and I for you. You were there to celebrate our greatest moments and you knew when I needed you just to be there. You were an 85 lb. lap dog, my constant companion, my best friend and you always will be. I love you with all my heart and will miss you until I see you again someday at the Rainbow Bridge, Monkey Man. Please wait for me.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

LJ's Scoutin' 3 Kings MH *** "Scout" 12/25/2003 - 3/5/2017

Miss you like no other. As close to a soul mate as I'll ever know.


----------



## Oz1

Really heartfelt tribute. Godspeed Ransom.


----------



## Webfoot Retrievers

*Heaven*

Webfoot Retrievers says

"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went."[/CENTER]
Will Rodgers 1896-1935




Vicky Trainor said:


> There are times that we all have or will face with our beloved retrievers that causes our hearts to ache with the pain of loss. Many who have not shared this special bond with a dog won't understand why we grieve as if we have lost a child, a best friend, a dearest companion. But those of us who have experienced this pain do understand.
> 
> If you have a favorite tribute or condolence poem that has brought comfort to you, please share it with us.
> 
> Vicky


----------



## Webfoot Retrievers

www.webfootretrievers.com
_HEAVEN'S DOGGY-DOOR __My best friend closed his eyes last night,
As his head was in my hand.
The Doctors said he was in pain,
And it was hard for him to stand.__The thoughts that scurried through my head,
As I cradled him in my arms.
Were of his younger, puppy years,
And OH...his many charms.__Today, there was no gentle nudge
With an intense "I love you gaze",
Only a heart thats filled with tears
Remembering our joy filled days.__But an Angel just appeared to me,
And he said, "You should cry no more,
GOD also loves our canine friends,
HE's installed a 'doggy-door"!__ jan cooper '95_​
​


----------



## WilliamMStone

I just can't take this. Losing a dog is just as painful as if you have lost your own body part. And it makes you so depressed and lifeless that nothing seems worth it again.


----------



## Cappy_TX

http://theconversation.com/why-losing-a-dog-can-be-harder-than-losing-a-relative-or-friend-68207


----------



## dukhnter7

Life can change in a heartbeat. I was hunting with some new guys that I met through a friend. My dog was the only dog in the field on Sunday morning. As I whistled my dog back to me, a covey of quail exploded behind him. The guy to my right took a shot and my dog dropped. He didn't make it out of the field. Just like that my life changed. Those of you that run dogs know that feeling when you bump the collar and burn your dog by accident. That is all I could think of as he looked at me trying to breath. I whistled him back and he was coming only to get shot. He looked at me as if to ask "what did I do wrong?" 
It's going to be a long time before I can get back in the field. 

Red Label Kennels Consuming Fire Jack 4X Grand Master Pointing Retriever 

Rest in Peace little man. You deserve it!


----------



## 1goodog

*For Casey-*

Tangleloft Radiant Gold--my Casey. 

Conformation dog who learned to love the field. The short version of 13 good years is she "awoke" when our boy, Kai came home. She was 8. 
Learned to swim at 8 
Dock dive at 9 --made the Dock Nationals at 11! 
And while she was a ball retriever, wouldn't pick up a bumper until one summers day at 12. She watched as her little bro and a friend made water retrieves--one after another. She finally said--what the heck--and grabbed one of his bumpers in the water. While she had the heavy coat of a confo dog, she did a great job of a 50 yd water pickup! 
Then, one AM at 13, she woke up --something was wrong. We went to the park. She was very slow. When I threw her ball, she couldn't reach down to get it. She blew a disc in her neck. Bad hips had crept up on her too. The pair made for an unstable gait. That was a problem. 
We tried conservative treatment but it did no good for a tough problem. We realized she was in intractable pain. One bad Saturday night meant Sunday would be her last. God was smiling on her. First sunny day of the spring. We took her to her favorite park and laid her down on a blanket. She looked pleased for the first time in weeks. Casey sniffed dogs, people -the wind. I was with her to her last breath but that's what you do for the best of friends. She was surely one to me. 
I will always miss my "Casey-Face" ---the prettiest girl that you ever did see. A late blooming field retriever.... 






















[video]https://soundcloud.com/jtsm48/nervecalm[/video]


----------



## Dexterkhan

GODS PICK OF THE LITTER

There you were all alone, the last of the litter, the others are gone.

It took only a minute for anyone to see, there’s no doubt, you’d be going home with me.

A hasty decision SizeGenetics Review #Results some may say, deep in my heart I said “no way”.

At eight weeks old we started to train, even in the bitter cold or the pouring down rain.

Looking in your eyes you never seem to complain, I saw something special, I couldn’t explain. 

The days went fast you learned with ease, I never saw a dog so eager to please.

You’re a pleasure to watch that statement is true, for your desire to hunt comes from deep inside you. 

You’re my companion, my best friend, It will remain that way to the bitter end. 

Though I dread that day, when the man up stairs, will take you away.

I may morn or may even cry, for I know this is it, the final good bye.

I’ll hold my head up and try not to be blue, for I know that God needs a hunting dog too.


Ron Prince


----------



## labsforme

Good night sweet Beanie. You were royally bred, hated trialing but loved hunting and people. You didn't have a mean bone in your body. This is our memory ( with tears)


----------



## dr_dog_guy

So sorry to hear, Jeff. Just a couple days ago you were saying Beanie was getting older. Never a happy day when you lose one.


----------



## labsforme

Chuck, thank you. I hate cancer. Fortunately she was not at the point of suffering.

Jeff


----------



## road kill

Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has left the building.
"Run, Elvis, run
With the heart of a rebel child
Run, Elvis, run
Be as free as you are wild"

"


----------



## jforqueran

road kill said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has left the building.
> "Run, Elvis, run
> With the heart of a rebel child
> Run, Elvis, run
> Be as free as you are wild"
> 
> "


Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

road kill said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has left the building.
> "Run, Elvis, run
> With the heart of a rebel child
> Run, Elvis, run
> Be as free as you are wild"
> 
> "



I'm sorry Stan, It was through Elvis that we met in person and I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Chris


----------



## Labs R Us

road kill said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has left the building.
> "Run, Elvis, run
> With the heart of a rebel child
> Run, Elvis, run
> Be as free as you are wild"
> 
> "


Oh Stan, I am so sorry to hear about Elvis. It is never easy as they are family. Take care.


----------



## C3Labs

jeff t. said:


> IF HE WAKES IN YOUR ARMS
> 
> I can hardly see through my tears... today I sent my best friend of years and years
> somewhere he had to go, where pain and sickness he won't have to know.
> He's been with me ever since he was a pup... today I've had to give him up.
> He was sick, we both knew it and I wouldn't put him through it.
> 
> Thinking back to the day my wife brought him, I told her then that I didn't want him...
> "Noise and mess and bills to pay!" - I can't believe I felt that way.
> Didn't know that in the end, he would be my dearest friend.
> Didn't know that he would be the greatest gift that came to me.
> 
> How did one like me deserve a friend who wanted just to serve?
> What was there that made him love me, with nobody else above me?
> When I looked into his eyes, never did he criticize,
> never did he hold a grudge, never did he try to judge.
> 
> Recently, an anxious day. "How come you don't want to play?"
> Took him to the vet to see what might be wrong with my "puppy".
> Worse by far than I expected, fatal illness was detected.
> Nothing much that we could do but keep him comfy til he's through.
> 
> Back at home I tried to tell him of the bad luck that befell him
> All I could see in his eyes was wondering why his master cries.
> I don't think he understood - his eyes just asked "Wasn't I good?"
> "How come now I make you sad? Let me kiss and hug you, dad!"
> 
> Two last weeks I had to try to find a way to say goodbye.
> In that time I told him more than I ever had before
> just how much I loved my pup, how it hurt to give him up.
> How though gone, he'd always be inside my heart, a part of me.
> 
> Then today was no mistaking, I made the decision, my heart was breaking.
> I called and asked the vet to come by - I didn't have to tell him why.
> He arrived in a while and asked "Are you ready?" I sighed, I nodded, I felt so unsteady.
> Got down on the floor by my boy who was dying, and I just didn't care if the vet saw me crying.
> 
> As my pup slipped away, the last things he felt were the kisses and hugs of his master who knelt
> On that "blankie" beside him to bid him goodbye, who had just one more minute to tell him, to try
> to say thanks to his boy for a lifetime of love...."Dear God, let me see him in heaven above!
> But for now Lord, please hold him, watch over his rest...
> if he wakes in Your arms tell him I love him best."


this is exactly what happened with us and our girl. Love this.


----------



## ripline

It is with a heavy heart that I had to put down my old boy Speck this afternoon. He was nearly 14 years old.
Speck was a 85 pound powerhouse of a dog. He lived to retrieve, was the easiest dog I ever had to train and loved training time. He didn't differentiate between marks or drills and ran them equally hard.
I was able to hunt him for 11 years and in those years, never lost a bird. He was a powerhouse on ducks, geese, pheasants, huns and grouse. Speck not only flushed the birds we hunted, but flushed the birds right at me about 95% of the time.... He gave me easy shots!
In the fields of ND, beaver ponds of the UP and game farms across southern WI, he will be missed.
Speck had two "signature" retrieves that my hunting buddies talk about regularly. The first was field hunting in ND where we found the "X". Speck was under a year old and was one of two dogs on that trip. My buddy had a chessie as the second. We had a couple of volleys early and the dogs performed well. The large group of mallards we saw in the field finally came back and three of us shot exceptionally well and each tripled. Speck marked beautifully and due to his speed, picked up 7 of the 9 birds. The chessie got the other two. We all thought that was all of the birds that dropped, when Speck wheeled around staring in the distance. My BIL asked what the heck was he staring at and I just called his name and off he went, hell bent. Speck marked a bird that fell out about 200 yards that we didn't see fall. It was a triple curl greenhead which I'm looking at on my wall as I type.
The second "signature" retrieve occurred in the UP. My wife, myself and my buddie with the chessie were hunting and we hooked a couple dozen geese from a distance and ended up dropping six birds at close range. Five of the six dropped stone dead over the decoys. My buddy sailed a goose behind us 100 yards of so, he took his dog to go get it as he got a good mark on it against a big white pine. Speck picked up the five birds and my buddy yelled to me to "bring Speck" for the sixth. I worked my way back to him and the area the goosed fell was in a beaver flooded area of buck brush. Speck started working the area and disappeared in the buck brush. We heard him crashing through the brush and water about 50 yards from us and then... silence.
We heard the characteristic snorting of a dog with a birds and a couple minutes later, he was back with the goose. A spectacular retrieve in really difficult terrain/cover.
I was proud as a dog owner could be...
That was my old boy Speck!! I am blessed to be owned by him and will forever miss him...
Say hi to Duke, Teala, Rip, Tucker, Quinn and Beezer you old goat. Run free, breath clear and wait for me on the other side! You will be missed Speck!!!

Thank you all for reading. Go give your pups a big hug and a biscuit!


----------



## drunkenpoacher

ripline said:


> Thank you all for reading.


Condolences and thanks for posting.


----------



## paul young

ripline said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I had to put down my old boy Speck this afternoon. He was nearly 14 years old.
> Speck was a 85 pound powerhouse of a dog. He lived to retrieve, was the easiest dog I ever had to train and loved training time. He didn't differentiate between marks or drills and ran them equally hard.
> I was able to hunt him for 11 years and in those years, never lost a bird. He was a powerhouse on ducks, geese, pheasants, huns and grouse. Speck not only flushed the birds we hunted, but flushed the birds right at me about 95% of the time.... He gave me easy shots!
> In the fields of ND, beaver ponds of the UP and game farms across southern WI, he will be missed.
> Speck had two "signature" retrieves that my hunting buddies talk about regularly. The first was field hunting in ND where we found the "X". Speck was under a year old and was one of two dogs on that trip. My buddy had a chessie as the second. We had a couple of volleys early and the dogs performed well. The large group of mallards we saw in the field finally came back and three of us shot exceptionally well and each tripled. Speck marked beautifully and due to his speed, picked up 7 of the 9 birds. The chessie got the other two. We all thought that was all of the birds that dropped, when Speck wheeled around staring in the distance. My BIL asked what the heck was he staring at and I just called his name and off he went, hell bent. Speck marked a bird that fell out about 200 yards that we didn't see fall. It was a triple curl greenhead which I'm looking at on my wall as I type.
> The second "signature" retrieve occurred in the UP. My wife, myself and my buddie with the chessie were hunting and we hooked a couple dozen geese from a distance and ended up dropping six birds at close range. Five of the six dropped stone dead over the decoys. My buddy sailed a goose behind us 100 yards of so, he took his dog to go get it as he got a good mark on it against a big white pine. Speck picked up the five birds and my buddy yelled to me to "bring Speck" for the sixth. I worked my way back to him and the area the goosed fell was in a beaver flooded area of buck brush. Speck started working the area and disappeared in the buck brush. We heard him crashing through the brush and water about 50 yards from us and then... silence.
> We heard the characteristic snorting of a dog with a birds and a couple minutes later, he was back with the goose. A spectacular retrieve in really difficult terrain/cover.
> I was proud as a dog owner could be...
> That was my old boy Speck!! I am blessed to be owned by him and will forever miss him...
> Say hi to Duke, Teala, Rip, Tucker, Quinn and Beezer you old goat. Run free, breath clear and wait for me on the other side! You will be missed Speck!!!
> 
> Thank you all for reading. Go give your pups a big hug and a biscuit!


Sorry you lost such a great gundog. It sounds as though Speck left you with some great memories. -Paul


----------

